# Accettare il tradimento



## Old famiglio68 (25 Marzo 2009)

Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
Io per amore verso lei ed i bimbi ho accettato questa situazione, anche se soffro moltissimo pensando a questa cosa ogni minuto della giornata, però non so quanto potrò resistere ed ho paura che arriverà il momento che cederò, con gravi conseguenze per i nostri bimbi che non c'entrano nulla.
Ma non voglio nemmeno costringerla a rinunciare ad una cosa che la rende felice.
Insomma meglio tradito consapevolmente che avere in casa una donna che amo ma che è insoddisfatta.
Consigli?
Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Per me è inconcepibile.
Si confessa un tradimento per avere un aiuto per uscirne, non per averne l'avallo del partner.
Sei certo che lei voglia davvero la seconda cosa?
E tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Old Becco (25 Marzo 2009)

e invece succede. Ci sono cose che difficilmente si possono spiegare, e fare capire agli altri. Ma io che ci sono passato posso benissimo comprendere la situazione di FAMIGLIO68. 
So sofre, ci si sente sesclusi e a volte umiliati, ma l'amore fa fare cose icredibili.
Becco


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Convivete CON DUE BIMBI?

E' sbagliato tutto alla radice. Raccogli i frutti di quel che hai seminato.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> 
> 
> Ma non voglio nemmeno costringerla a rinunciare ad una cosa che la rende felice.
> ...


La tua *dignità* dove l'hai dimenticata?
Un uomo che  permette a chiunque di calpestargliela così si merita anche peggio.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

*ma che ragionamento è?*



Verena67 ha detto:


> *Convivete CON DUE BIMBI?*
> 
> E' sbagliato tutto alla radice. Raccogli i frutti di quel che hai seminato.


 Come se a chi si sposa non capitino mai le corna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Conosco coppie che convivono felicemente con bimbi, e coppie sposate che hanno una vita da schifo. 
Sulla frase "raccogli ciò che ha seminato", preferisco non commentare... uso solo un'icona ...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...


 
Ciao e benvenuto.
Mi spiace ma x me è assurdo. Tua moglie si è voluta lavare la coscienza confessando ed ora ti chiede di continuare ad accettare perchè questo la rende felice. Una famiglia è fatta da padre, madre e se ci sono figli non da terzi e quarti incomodi. Visto che la situazione ti fa soffrire dovresti parlarle, dirle, se è questo quello che senti, che sei pronto a perdonarla, ma accettare che si faccia i comodi suoi no. Lei sta tenendo il piede in 2 scarpe, la sicurezza della famiglia da una parte e l'adrenalina del sesso extraconiugale dall'altro, calpestando in modo vergognoso la tua dignità.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Convivete CON DUE BIMBI?
> 
> E' sbagliato tutto alla radice. Raccogli i frutti di quel che hai seminato.


 
Vere no, perdonami ma non è giusto quello che dici, ci possono essere ottimi genitori conviventi e pessimi genitori sposati. Una firma non cambia niente se si è persone consapevoli e mature


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...


guarda, fossi donna ti avrei sposato io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   che bello, cornuto e mazziato, il sogno di chiunque...


----------



## Old Angel (25 Marzo 2009)

Abborda la moglie del direttore e vedi un pò loro come la pensano


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

E io non sono d'accordo con voi, mia opinione.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E io non sono d'accordo con voi, mia opinione.


 
beh, ovvio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Vere no, perdonami ma non è giusto quello che dici, ci possono essere ottimi genitori conviventi e pessimi genitori sposati. *Una firma non cambia niente se si è persone consapevoli e mature*



è vero il fatto che, purtroppo, in italia attualmente le coppie di fatto nn sono riconosciute, quindi in presenza di figli forse è migliore un contrattino e una firma... penso che verena volesse dire che se finora nn ti sei sposato è probabilmente x il fatto che tu nn voglia prenderti troppe responsabilità/diritti/doveri (nonostatnte tu abbia dei figli), quindi un comportamento 'libertino' come quello della moglie (che ti chiede il permesso di trom**re col capo) è quasi 'normale'.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

eehehhehe!!!! Ciao bella!!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> c
> è vero il fatto che, purtroppo, in italia attualmente le coppie di fatto nn sono riconosciute, quindi in presenza di figli forse è migliore un contrattino e una firma... penso che verena volesse dire che se finora nn ti sei sposato è probabilmente x il fatto che tu nn voglia prenderti troppe responsabilità/diritti/doveri (nonostatnte tu abbia dei figli), quindi un comportamento 'libertino' come quello della moglie (che ti chiede il permesso di trom**re col capo) è quasi 'normale'.


in soldoni, si.

Chi non si impegna, poi non puo' pretendere...l'impegno!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è vero il fatto che, purtroppo, in italia attualmente le coppie di fatto nn sono riconosciute, quindi in presenza di figli forse è migliore un contrattino e una firma... penso che verena volesse dire che se finora nn ti sei sposato è probabilmente x il fatto che tu nn voglia prenderti troppe responsabilità/diritti/doveri (nonostatnte tu abbia dei figli), quindi un comportamento 'libertino' come quello della moglie (che ti chiede il permesso di trom**re col capo) è quasi 'normale'.


assolutamente no! se condivido il discorso dal punto di vista della legge non posso fare lo stesso dal punto di vista sentimentale. 
Io convivo e ti assicuro che x me è come se fossi sposata, perchè sono innamorata e perchè sento la responsabilità della ns coppia. Quante ma quante coppie sposate naufragano tra corna innumerevoli??? E lì cosa cambia? Qual'è la differenza tra la coppia del ns amico convivente e quella del capo di lei sposata?


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> assolutamente no! se condivido il discorso dal punto di vista della legge non posso fare lo stesso dal punto di vista sentimentale.
> Io convivo e ti assicuro che x me è come se fossi sposata, perchè sono innamorata e perchè sento la responsabilità della ns coppia. Quante ma quante coppie sposate naufragano tra corna innumerevoli??? E lì cosa cambia? *Qual'è la differenza tra la coppia del ns amico convivente e quella del capo di lei sposata?*


suppongo che il capo non si sogni nemmeno di andar dalla moglie a far lo stesso discorso della coinquilina del nostro amico


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Esatto.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> suppongo che il capo non si sogni nemmeno di andar dalla moglie a far lo stesso discorso della coinquilina del nostro amico





Verena67 ha detto:


> Esatto.


 
allora questa è la differenza tra matrimonio e convivenza? Mi sembra che nemmeno il capo si assuma molto le proprie responsabilità, nonostante un giuramento fatto. Allora è meglio non giurare neanche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...


e la tua, di felicità, in tutta questa storia non ha nessuna importanza?
sarò come al solito pacata: un bel calcio nelle chiappe e fuori di casa, avrà modo di valutare bene la situazione di rendersi conto di ciò che ha perso  e decidere nel caso se rinsavire e tornare per riniziare a costruire una relazione (sempre ammesso che tu sia disposto ad accettare tale ritorno) basata, tanto per cominciare, sul rispetto che mi sembra molto carente. o libera di sollazzarsi quanto vuole con il capo.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e la tua, di felicità, in tutta questa storia non ha nessuna importanza?
> sarò come al solito pacata: un bel calcio nelle chiappe e fuori di casa, avrà modo di valutare bene la situazione di rendersi conto di ciò che ha perso e decidere nel caso se rinsavire e tornare per riniziare a costruire una relazione (sempre ammesso che tu sia disposto ad accettare tale ritorno) basata, tanto per cominciare, sul rispetto che mi sembra molto carente. o libera di sollazzarsi quanto vuole con il capo.


 
Concordo al 2000%


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

situazione inconcepibile.

Ok, ci sono di mezzo i bambini che non c'entrano nulla, ma non si può nemmeno soffrire come all'inferno facendosi scudo di loro.

Inconcepibile che la convivente chieda il permesso di proseguire con la relazione adulterina, mi sà tanto che mancano proprio le basi per costruirvi una vita insieme.

al posto tuo la saluterei calorosamente e stop.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Convivete CON DUE BIMBI?
> 
> E' sbagliato tutto alla radice. Raccogli i frutti di quel che hai seminato.


spesso hai la capacità di lasciarmi basita come nessun altro. ti ho vista scrivere di _responsabilità nei confronti di figli adulterini, del loro riconoscimento sia da parte dell'adultero che dell'amante, cosa che dovrebbe essere possibilissima in una società civile_, e poi hai queste uscite che manco negli anni '30???
cosa ha seminato esattamente? non è un serial killer nè uno stupratore di vergini. qual'è il suo grave peccato? ha prolificato senza una fede al dito?!? cazzo, uccidiamolo, brutto peccatore, e che marcisca all'inferno!


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora questa è la differenza tra matrimonio e convivenza? Mi sembra che nemmeno il capo si assuma molto le proprie responsabilità, nonostante un giuramento fatto. Allora è meglio non giurare neanche


che non se le assuma hai ragione, ma le conosce ... comunque io non facevo differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio, ma tra le 2 unioni di cui parliamo qui ...... 

fossi stata io, al "mi rende felice accetta le corna" l'avrei ribaltato giù dal balcone con vestiti al seguito


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

C'è anche un'altra possibilità. Non la condivido ma c'è: che restino pure insieme crescendo i figli, lei col capo e lui con un'altra.

Interessante, vero? eppure ne sento tantissimi così.

Che tristezza gente, che tristezza.....


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Convivete CON DUE BIMBI?
> 
> E' sbagliato tutto alla radice. Raccogli i frutti di quel che hai seminato.


Questa volta dissento totalmente.
Qui non è certo il fatto di convivere che è sbagliato.
E, mia opinione personale, decidere di non sposarsi può dipendere da mille fattori e non sempre dal non volersi immpegnare.
Il vero impegno è stato mettere al mondo due figli insieme


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che non se le assuma hai ragione, ma le *conosce* ... comunque io non facevo differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio, ma tra le 2 unioni di cui parliamo qui ......
> 
> *fossi stata io, al "mi rende felice accetta le corna" l'avrei ribaltato giù dal balcone con vestiti al seguito*


Idem. se parliamo di responsabilità morali (tralasciando un attimo il caso specifico) anche chi convive le conosce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *è vero il fatto che, purtroppo, in italia attualmente le coppie di fatto nn sono riconosciute, quindi in presenza di figli forse è migliore un contrattino e una firma*... penso che verena volesse dire che se finora nn ti sei sposato è probabilmente x il fatto che tu nn voglia prenderti troppe responsabilità/diritti/doveri (nonostatnte tu abbia dei figli), quindi un comportamento 'libertino' come quello della moglie (che ti chiede il permesso di trom**re col capo) è quasi 'normale'.


io direi che è il caso di piantarla con le canne a colazione. i figli di coppie non sposate godono degli stessi diritti di marito e moglie. e il sostenere che il solo fatto di non essere sposato/a con la madre/padre dei tuoi figli significhi non assumersi responsabilità, è una delle assurdità più grandi lettesi finora. esistono figli di uomo/donna che hanno un casso da spartire se non una notte di sesso, ma non per questo i genitori non ne sono responsabili.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2009)

se non sei il tipo d'uomo che si sente intrigato dalla situazione, quanto stai soffrendo? credo come un cane. e se lei ti stesse chiedendo un aiuto per superare un'infatuazione che sa imbecille, uno "scivolamento"? magari quando ti parlava del capo avrebbe voluto un aiuto, un segno di quanto è importante per te.
non fraintendermi: non sto dicendo che la colpa è tua, ma io non sono stata in grado di capire quando il mio uomo mi stava chiedendo un aiuto, forse perchè io non ho mai avuto bisogno di un aiuto simile. forse è quello che è successo anche a te.
ora che è scivolata, però, non penso che la cosa migliore sia starla a guardare mentre va giù.
cosa hai detto a lei di quello che pensi e provi? cosa ti ha detto lei al riguardo? 
io sto ingoiando molte cose da molti mesi e penso di poter dire che tu stai anteponendo il "noi" a tutto: questo ti può consentire di perdonare, ma "accettare" non penso porti da nessuna parte.
scusami se quello che scrivo appare confuso, sono io che sono confusa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in soldoni, si.
> 
> Chi non si impegna, poi non puo' pretendere...l'impegno!


eh sì, in effetti non facciamo che vedere, specie su questo forum, quanto una firma garantisca impegno, rispetto e fedeltà. nessuno qua ha mai tradito o stato tradito da marito/moglie, del resto, no?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh sì, in effetti non facciamo che vedere, specie su questo forum, quanto una firma garantisca impegno, rispetto e fedeltà. nessuno qua ha mai tradito o stato tradito da marito/moglie, del resto, no?


 
ho appena appreso di essere babbea...convivo e non tradisco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che non se le assuma hai ragione, ma le conosce ... comunque io non facevo differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio, ma tra le 2 unioni di cui parliamo qui ......
> 
> fossi stata io, al "mi rende felice accetta le corna" l'avrei ribaltato giù dal balcone con vestiti al seguito


ma quali vestiti? nuda a morire di freddo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho appena appreso di essere babbea...*convivo e non tradisco*


che aspetti ad unificarti al sistema, pisellina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













pensa che io non ho mai convissuto ma manco ho mai tradito. sono troppo out


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se non sei il tipo d'uomo che si sente intrigato dalla situazione, quanto stai soffrendo? credo come un cane. e se lei ti stesse chiedendo un aiuto per superare un'infatuazione che sa imbecille, uno "scivolamento"? magari quando ti parlava del capo avrebbe voluto un aiuto, un segno di quanto è importante per te.
> non fraintendermi: non sto dicendo che la colpa è tua, ma io non sono stata in grado di capire quando il mio uomo mi stava chiedendo un aiuto, forse perchè io non ho mai avuto bisogno di un aiuto simile. forse è quello che è successo anche a te.
> ora che è scivolata, però, non penso che la cosa migliore sia starla a guardare mentre va giù.
> cosa hai detto a lei di quello che pensi e provi? cosa ti ha detto lei al riguardo?
> ...


sono d'accordo a metà: ok il fatto di capire o non capire la velata richiesta di aiuto, ma una volta messe le carte in tavola mi par di capire che la sua donna non sia affatto dispiaciuta della cosa anzi ha chiesto il permesso di continuare a scopazzarsi il capo perchè la cosa la rende felice.

due schiaffi, scusate....sono il minimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> situazione inconcepibile.
> 
> Ok, ci sono di mezzo i bambini che non c'entrano nulla, ma non si può nemmeno soffrire come all'inferno facendosi scudo di loro.
> 
> ...


uomo


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Convivete CON DUE BIMBI?
> 
> E' sbagliato tutto alla radice. Raccogli i frutti di quel che hai seminato.


 vere 
ogni tanto controlla le tasche perché sono davvero piene di verità.
ma che caspita ne sappiamo noi di quel che hanno seminato?
insisto sul fatto che il forum dia un pochino il senso di ebbrezza


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uomo


donna....


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.


 
mai avere amicizie troppo amichevoli col capo.
al primo scazzo rischi il licenziamento.
vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
un calcione nel culo e fuori dalla tua vita.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> assolutamente no! se condivido il discorso dal punto di vista della legge non posso fare lo stesso dal punto di vista sentimentale.
> Io convivo e ti assicuro che x me è come se fossi sposata, perchè sono innamorata e perchè *sento la responsabilità della ns coppia.* Quante ma quante coppie sposate naufragano tra corna innumerevoli??? E lì cosa cambia? Qual'è la differenza tra la coppia del ns amico convivente e quella del capo di lei sposata?


beh, sappi che tante coppie conviventi nn sentono queste responsabilità (scelgono la convivenza apposta); cmq nn sono a favore o contro la convivenza, matrimonio e convivenza hanno pregi e difetti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

oggi mi sento un pò guerrafondaio.

Nei panni del nostro amico farei finta di niente, anzi la inviterei a farsi il capo più e più volte.

Poi dopo un pò di tempo crercherei una amica compiacente e mi farei trovare NEL LETTO DI CASA durante inequivocabili atteggiamenti.

E le riderei in faccia.....


ma pensa te......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oggi mi sento un pò guerrafondaio.
> 
> Nei panni del nostro amico farei finta di niente, anzi la inviterei a farsi il capo più e più volte.
> 
> ...


ma figures.
al posto del _vostro_ amico (non ce la faccio a dare confidenza





  )   cambierei la serratura appena esce di casa, anche se si allontana solo per buttare l'immondezza.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io direi che è il caso di piantarla con le canne a colazione. i figli di coppie non sposate godono degli stessi diritti di marito e moglie. e il sostenere che il solo fatto di non essere sposato/a con la madre/padre dei tuoi figli significhi non assumersi responsabilità, è una delle assurdità più grandi lettesi finora. esistono figli di uomo/donna che hanno un casso da spartire se non una notte di sesso, ma non per questo i genitori non ne sono responsabili.


come già detto io nn sono a favore o contro il matrimonio/convivenza, lo so anche io che una firma nn fa primavera (siamo su tradimento.net......), semplicemente credo che varie (no tutte) coppie che scelgono la convivenza lo fanno solo per non legarsi con i legacci del contratto matrimoniale.

detto questo chiudo, tanto la discussione su matrimonio/convivenza nn porterà a nessuna conclusione (e poi, volendo, è anche off topic), qualunque forma ha pregi e difetti.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

prima andava tutto bene perché lui si faceva bastare quello che aveva. adesso va tutto male perché a lei lui non basta più.
questa non è semplicemente una storia di corna... ma di dipendenza psicologica vera e propria.
lei dichiara di voler continuare la tresca perché la cosa le piace.
lui dichiara che non si sente in diritto di imporle di chiuderla.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> Mi spiace ma x me è assurdo. Tua moglie si è voluta lavare la coscienza confessando ed ora ti chiede di continuare ad accettare perchè questo la rende felice. Una famiglia è fatta da padre, madre e se ci sono figli non da terzi e quarti incomodi. Visto che la situazione ti fa soffrire dovresti parlarle, dirle, se è questo quello che senti, che sei pronto a perdonarla, ma accettare che si faccia i comodi suoi no. Lei sta tenendo il piede in 2 scarpe, la sicurezza della famiglia da una parte e l'adrenalina del sesso extraconiugale dall'altro, calpestando in modo vergognoso la tua dignità.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma figures.
> al posto del _vostro_ amico (non ce la faccio a dare confidenza
> 
> 
> ...


anche. perchè no?

semplicemente mi domando come reagirebbe lei se le parti fossero invertite, cioè se fosse lei la tradita e lui il traditore.

Mi sà che quella donna lì è una immatura infilata in un corpo di donna.
E lui è più immaturo di lei.

Scusate, ma non riesco proprio a concepire la cosa, sembra una barzelletta, abbiate pazienza....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> come già detto io nn sono a favore o contro il matrimonio/convivenza, lo so anche io che una firma nn fa primavera (siamo su tradimento.net......), semplicemente credo che varie (no tutte) coppie che scelgono la convivenza lo fanno solo per non legarsi con i legacci del contratto matrimoniale.
> 
> detto questo chiudo, tanto la discussione su matrimonio/convivenza nn porterà a nessuna conclusione (e poi, volendo, è anche off topic), qualunque forma ha pregi e difetti.


ma cosa c'entra corno, sei ubriaco?
quante persone qua dentro (e non solo) hanno tradito pur essendo sposate? quante hanno mogli/mariti che se ne strafottono di loro e/o dei loro figli e tutto fanno fuorché essere responsabili? 
abbandona la strada della psicologia perché stai dimostrando a più riprese di cadere nelle affermazioni dettate da sciocchi luoghi comuni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche. perchè no?
> 
> semplicemente mi domando come reagirebbe lei se le parti fossero invertite, cioè se fosse lei la tradita e lui il traditore.
> 
> ...


più che di immaturità io parlerei di egoismo allo stato puro. LEI vuole, LEI così è felice, LEI non vuole rinunciare a nessuna delle due cose perché LEI le vuole entrambe, LEI vuole il suo assenso per avere la SUA coscienza linda e pulita continuando a farsi i cazzacci suoi, calpestando e ignorando allegramente e spensieratamente quelli che sono sentimenti, dignità, valori del marito.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> come già detto io nn sono a favore o contro il matrimonio/convivenza, lo so anche io che una firma nn fa primavera (siamo su tradimento.net......), *semplicemente credo che varie (no tutte) coppie che scelgono la convivenza lo fanno solo per non legarsi con i legacci del contratto matrimoniale.*
> 
> detto questo chiudo, tanto la discussione su matrimonio/convivenza nn porterà a nessuna conclusione (e poi, volendo, è anche off topic), qualunque forma ha pregi e difetti.


bhè dai, detta oggi mi sembra davvero impossibile pensare che tu lo creda davvero.
sai che ti dico? che io al momento non mi potrei sposare perchè non ho una lira.
e un matrimonio costa un sacco di soldi.
per un sacco di coppie i motivi per non sposarsi non sono quelli di mancanza di volontà di impegno ma di impossibilità economiche.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che di immaturità io parlerei di egoismo allo stato puro. LEI vuole, LEI così è felice, LEI non vuole rinunciare a nessuna delle due cose perché LEI le vuole entrambe, LEI vuole il suo assenso per avere la SUA coscienza linda e pulita continuando a farsi i cazzacci suoi, calpestando e ignorando allegramente e spensieratamente quelli che sono sentimenti, dignità, valori del marito.


lei può volere quello che vuole, ma il problema vero è la dipendenza psicologica di famiglio. è talmente succube da arrivare a chiedersi se ha il diritto o meno di imporle di smettere di frequentare l'altro.


----------



## Old tyubaz (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma quali vestiti? nuda a morire di freddo


*le .....CORNA.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....son come i danari....chi ce l'ha....se li/e tiene..*


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lei può volere quello che vuole, ma il problema vero è la dipendenza psicologica di famiglio. è talmente succube da arrivare a chiedersi se ha il diritto o meno di imporle di smettere di frequentare l'altro.


si però fighezz ...41 anni mica 20


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2009)

[Anna A]prima andava tutto bene perché lui si faceva bastare quello che aveva. adesso va tutto male perché a lei lui non basta più.
questa non è semplicemente una storia di corna... ma di dipendenza psicologica vera e propria.
lei dichiara di voler continuare la tresca perché la cosa le piace.
lui dichiara che non si sente in diritto di imporle di chiuderla.[/quote]

Sintesi perfetta, almeno allo stato degli elementi disponibili.
E in un rapporto di coppia ci sta tutto questo, anche un po' di dipendenza, tranne le ultime due righe.
la rossa, non ci sta perchè è fuori dalla coppia; talmente fuori che mi chiedo se le cose stanno proprio così, o anche se magari lei si sente lettimata a fare questa richiesta pechè magari ci sono dei precedenti (di lei o di lui)
la verde, non ci sta perchè, a meno che lui abbia scoperto di essere interessato alla coppia aperta, il livello di sofferenza è inumano e destinato ad una durata indeterminata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *le .....CORNA....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


illuminaci ancora con certe perle di saggezza, ti prego.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che di immaturità io parlerei di egoismo allo stato puro. LEI vuole, LEI così è felice, LEI non vuole rinunciare a nessuna delle due cose perché LEI le vuole entrambe, LEI vuole il suo assenso per avere la SUA coscienza linda e pulita continuando a farsi i cazzacci suoi, calpestando e ignorando allegramente e spensieratamente quelli che sono sentimenti, dignità, valori del marito.


che sia egoista non ci sono dubbi.

Ma la definirei SOLO egoista se non avessero figli. Che cavolo, ha messo al mondo due creature, ha costruito una famiglia col suo uomo, sono anni che stanno insieme.
E tutto di un tratto si sollazza il capo chiedendo anche il permesso al suo uomo?

E' questo il punto grave, fosse tornata con la coda fra le gambe ( niente batture, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   avrei capito: una storia come tante, uno scivolone, un errore, margini di recupero. No, lei insiste sul fatto che la cosa la rende felice. Pensarci prima di mettere su una famiglia? si prenda le sue responsabilità, prenda in braccio i figli, se li porti a casa del capo, se li mantenga e poi vediamo cosa la rende felice. E' immatura, stà scherzando col fuoco.

Ancora più immaturo lui che invece di prenderla a calci stà lì a farsi i film in testa, a soffrire e a chiedersi cosa sia meglio fare.

Dignità e rispetto, gente, bisogna recuperare la dignità ed il rispetto. Non tanto di sè stessi ( non ho niente con chi fà cose strane di suo, ognuno è libero ) ma di chi stà accanto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lei può volere quello che vuole, ma *il problema vero è la dipendenza psicologica di famiglio. è talmente succube* da arrivare a chiedersi se ha il diritto o meno di imporle di smettere di frequentare l'altro.


su questo non ci piove.
personalmente non mi piace l'idea di imporre nulla a nessuno... forse non ha diritto di imporle nulla, ma ha sicuramente quello di mandarla a cagare.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *le .....CORNA....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


riecco il bersagliere...


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai, detta oggi mi sembra davvero impossibile pensare che tu lo creda davvero.
> sai che ti dico? che io al momento non mi potrei sposare perchè non ho una lira.
> e un matrimonio costa un sacco di soldi.
> per un sacco di coppie i motivi per non sposarsi non sono quelli di mancanza di volontà di impegno ma di impossibilità economiche.


Non è del tutto giusto nemmeno questo però.
Se due si volessero sposare non è obbligatorio che spendano un sacco di soldi. Si può rinunciare benissimo alla festa in pompa magna e al ristorante con cento invitati.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che sia egoista non ci sono dubbi.
> 
> Ma la definirei SOLO egoista se non avessero figli. Che cavolo, ha messo al mondo due creature, ha costruito una famiglia col suo uomo, sono anni che stanno insieme.
> E tutto di un tratto si sollazza il capo chiedendo anche il permesso al suo uomo?
> ...


immatura è - giustamente - una quindicenne. e una quindicenne non concentrata morbosamente solo su stessa, sono sicura che nel suo piccolo non farebbe una cosa nel genere.
quanto a lui sono tanto sia con te che con anna. è immaturo ed è letteralmente succube. succube come, per altro, spesso accade.


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> immatura è - giustamente - una quindicenne. e una quindicenne non concentrata morbosamente solo su stessa, sono sicura che nel suo piccolo non farebbe una cosa nel genere.
> quanto a lui sono tanto sia con te che con anna. è immaturo ed è letteralmente succube. succube come, per altro, spesso accade.


E soprattutto è sparito...lasciandoci qui a parlare da soli...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E soprattutto è sparito...lasciandoci qui a parlare da soli...


come stai racchietta?? la nostra brugolina?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non è del tutto giusto nemmeno questo però.
> Se due si volessero sposare non è obbligatorio che spendano un sacco di soldi. Si può rinunciare benissimo alla festa in pompa magna e al ristorante con cento invitati.


per quanto non condivida questo pensiero, mi rendo conto che per qualcuno la cerimonia conta più del matrimonio in sè. il giorno del matrimonio è (in teoria) uno solo nella vita e si tende a volerlo ricordare con piacere e a volerlo condividere con quanta più gente possibile. un pranzo a suon di patate e lenticchie con i genitori e i fratelli, potrebbe non rientrare nei programmi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E soprattutto è sparito...lasciandoci qui a parlare da soli...


hai ragione da vendere, è ingrato e cafone. cerchiamolo per lapidarlo


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come stai racchietta?? la nostra brugolina?


Ciao cozzettina.
Tutto bene...forse però (pare) sia un bulloncino e non una brugolina


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra corno, sei ubriaco?
> quante persone qua dentro (e non solo) hanno tradito pur essendo sposate? quante hanno mogli/mariti che se ne strafottono di loro e/o dei loro figli e tutto fanno fuorché essere responsabili?



 e chi ha negato questa cosa? scusa, ma ho per caso detto che chi si sposa è bravo/impegnato/affidabile/fedele e chi convive no? Ritorniamo a bomba, dal punto di vista legale il matrimonio lega uomo e donna e c'è una disciplina ben precisa che impone doveri e concede diritti, la convivenza no (questi sono dati di fatto, no mie opinioni); in base a questo ci sono persone che scelgono una strada o l'altra in base alle loro idee, x es. c'è anche chi sceglie la convivenza x nn avere troppe rotture (ho tre coppie di amici che lo hanno fatto proprio x questo motivo e lo riconoscono), c'è chi sceglie il matrimonio xke si sente più sicuro... poi falliscono miseramente le prime e i secondi, ci sono i tradimenti ecc. ma questo nn cambia i dati di fatto di partenza, se tradisci sempre merda sei, sia se convivente che sposato (anzi, sposato anche di più perché, x es, se hai fatto il matrimonio religioso hai assunto un impegno in più davanti a dio).


 Poi, insisto, mi importa il giusto della diatriba matrimonio-convivenza, indipendentemente dalle mie idee penso che alcuni dati di fatto siano incontrovertibili; io nn ho 'giudicato' famiglio68 perché è convivente ma perché ha messo da parte la sua dignità.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> immatura è - giustamente - una quindicenne. e una quindicenne non concentrata morbosamente solo su stessa, sono sicura che nel suo piccolo non farebbe una cosa nel genere.
> quanto a lui *sono tanto sia con te che con anna*. è immaturo ed è letteralmente succube. succube come, per altro, spesso accade.


no. o tutta mia o niente.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Scusate ma qui il matrimonio o la convivenza non c'entra niente. La signora si sente più che sposata, pure se non lo è, si sente in una botte di ferro; anzi mi pare di una tracotanza senza misura.
Prende due caxxi contemporaneamente, lo confessa al padre dei suoi figli(che sia passata o meno in chiesa o municipio non credo faccia la differenza), come se nulla fosse.
Spero che almeno, prima di abbracciare i bimbi e il convivente, abbia il buon gusto di farsi una doccetta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




francamente lo trovo rivoltante.


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per quanto non condivida questo pensiero, mi rendo conto che per qualcuno la cerimonia conta più del matrimonio in sè. il giorno del matrimonio è (in teoria) uno solo nella vita e si tende a volerlo ricordare con piacere e a volerlo condividere con quanta più gente possibile. un pranzo a suon di patate e lenticchie con i genitori e i fratelli, potrebbe non rientrare nei programmi.


E' vero. L'ho notato anche io. Quasi tutti i miei amici hanno optato per grandi e costose cerimonie. E li comprendo.
C'è una cosa però che non sopporto...quando a mesi e mesi dal fatidico giorno comiunciano a dirti "ah...siamo stravolti...con tutte le cose a cui dobbiamo pensare e preparare, un delirio!!".
Per me è assurdo arrivare già stressati al matrimonio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai, detta oggi mi sembra davvero impossibile pensare che tu lo creda davvero.
> sai che ti dico? che io al momento non mi potrei sposare perchè non ho una lira.
> e un matrimonio costa un sacco di soldi.
> per un sacco di coppie i motivi per non sposarsi non sono quelli di mancanza di volontà di impegno ma di impossibilità economiche.


è vero il discorso economico... cmq nn riesco a capire come mai nn concepiate che possano esistere coppie che convivono solo x nn avere troppi legacci...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero. L'ho notato anche io. Quasi tutti i miei amici hanno optato per grandi e costose cerimonie. E li comprendo.
> C'è una cosa però che non sopporto...quando a mesi e mesi dal fatidico giorno comiunciano a dirti "ah...siamo stravolti...con tutte le cose a cui dobbiamo pensare e preparare, un delirio!!".
> Per me è assurdo arrivare già stressati al matrimonio


sono d'accordissimo. e trovo altrettanto assurdo arrivarci indebitati per la cerimonia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   se i soldi non ci sono, un bel thè coi biscotti in un parco pubblico e arrivederci e grazie


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vere
> ogni tanto controlla le tasche perché sono davvero piene di verità.
> ma che caspita ne sappiamo noi di quel che hanno seminato?
> insisto sul fatto che il forum dia un pochino il senso di ebbrezza



Signora Minerva
noi qui si da' un opinione su quel che viene esposto.

Se un piu' che quarantenne mi dice di convivere da anni con due bimbi e di "accettare" che la compagna lo cornifichi, il mio pensiero è quello:

*ha seminato disimpegno, ha raccolto disimpegno.*

E' solo la mia opinione, sicuramente fallace, ma me la tengo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è vero il discorso economico... cmq nn riesco a capire come mai nn concepiate che possano esistere coppie che convivono solo x nn avere troppi legacci...


perché non è la scoperta dell'acqua calda. come che ci sono coppie sposate che dei legacci se ne fottono.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è vero il discorso economico... cmq nn riesco a capire come mai nn concepiate che possano esistere coppie che convivono solo x nn avere troppi legacci...


ma certo che lo concepisco, ma non puoi dire che sono la maggioranza.
se non vuoi legacci ciascuno a casa sua no? oltretutto sei molto più tutelato col matrimonio. Quindi penso che per tante coppie sia una questione economica


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è vero il discorso economico... cmq nn riesco a capire come mai nn concepiate che possano esistere coppie che convivono solo x nn avere troppi legacci...


Ma i legacci se hai figli li hai comunque. Sia dal punto di vista economico che mentale. Non cambia nulla.
E la casa neppure. Se se decide di acquistare un'abitazione in comune legalmente si procederà alla spartizione senza differenze fra i due stati (matrimonio o convivenza).


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh sì, in effetti non facciamo che vedere, *specie su questo forum, quanto una firma garantisca impegno, rispetto e fedeltà*. nessuno qua ha mai tradito o stato tradito da marito/moglie, del resto, no?


 Quello che dicevo io, infatti... come se una firma su un pezzo di carta ti proteggesse dal subire o dal commettere un tradimento... una sorta di talismano, insomma.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo io, infatti... come se una firma su un pezzo di carta ti proteggesse dal subire o dal commettere un tradimento... *una sorta di talismano, insomma*.


certo... efficace come quelli di wanna marchi.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo... efficace come quelli di wanna marchi.


 no, a giudicar dalle storie che leggo qui sopra, quelli di vanna marchi sarebbero più efficaci...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...



prego

...inventane un'altra...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo che lo concepisco, ma non puoi dire che sono la maggioranza.


...e infatti nn l'ho detto...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

*perchè*



Iago ha detto:


> prego





Iago ha detto:


> ...inventane un'altra...


 
si deve sempre dubitare e sospettare?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ...e infatti nn l'ho detto...


si, vai a rileggerti.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, vai a rileggerti.


.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> si deve sempre dubitare e sospettare?​





scusa...ma così la penso io...non è che SI DEVE...


per me è una palla colossale.​


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

A me sembrate tutti matti.
Questo è cornuto, e sta a vedere che la colpa è pure sua...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> scusa...ma così la penso io...non è che SI DEVE...
> 
> 
> per me è una palla colossale.


a pensar male si commette peccato ma spesso ci si azzecca.

può darsi che sia un fake....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sembrate tutti matti.
> Questo è cornuto, e sta a vedere che la colpa è pure sua...


tutti?  

io non ho detto che sia sua la colpa, se ha una colpa è solo quella di non prendere lei a calci nel beep.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sembrate tutti matti.
> Questo è cornuto, e sta a vedere che la colpa è pure sua...


 Tutti chi? Guarda semmai chi la colpa gliel'ha attribuita. La maggioranza non ha detto questo.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...



è una balla.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sembrate tutti matti.
> Questo è cornuto, e sta a vedere che la colpa è pure sua...


no, la colpa nn è sua ad essere cornuto, è sua se accetta e avalla tale situazione.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è una balla.


 Ma cosa importa? E' uno spunto di discussione... queste situazioni non mancano di certo.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa importa? E' uno spunto di discussione... *queste situazioni non mancano di certo.*




...non manca che uno venga a chiedere consigli perchè non vuole privarla di una "cosa" che la rende felice??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa importa? E' uno spunto di discussione... queste situazioni non mancano di certo.


balla o nn balla l'importante infatti è discutere civilmente.
.
.
.
.
dopo becco angelo e le spacco il muso x avermi dato dell'ubriaco, racchia che nn è altra!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti chi? Guarda semmai chi la colpa gliel'ha attribuita. La maggioranza non ha detto questo.


Non ho contato i pareri. Scusate.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sembrate tutti matti.
> Questo è cornuto, e sta a vedere che la colpa è pure sua...


 mi pare che qua dentro succeda spesso.
ad ogni modo anche a me pare vera come la collana che indosso stamani


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho contato i pareri. Scusate.


verrai lapidata con tante pietruzze rosa


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non manca che uno venga a chiedere consigli perchè non vuole privarla di una "cosa" che la rende felice??


 Non manca la situazione... certe dipendenze sono micidiali, e ti fanno accettare quasi qualunque croce.


----------



## Old tyubaz (25 Marzo 2009)

[B ha detto:
			
		

> angelodelmale[/B];541279]illuminaci ancora con certe perle di saggezza, ti prego.


 
*con uno od una che ha un nick come il tuo, davvero disgustoso...mi astengo dal lanciare altre....perle....sarebbero le solite perle ai porci.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non manca la situazione... certe dipendenze sono micidiali, e ti fanno accettare quasi qualunque croce.


Questo è vero.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> verrai lapidata con tante pietruzze rosa


 sadica... ti piacciono le morti lente e raffinate...


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Preferisco i brillanti. al limite le perle.
Chic e non impegna.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa importa? E' uno spunto di discussione... queste situazioni non mancano di certo.



ho sintetizzato e per queste ragioni:

1. è assurdo, nel senso di non reale , che una situazione venga gestita e soprattutto raccontata in questo modo.


2. é evidente che, qualora fosse accaduto  ,non certo in questi termini cosi deficenti, in senso di mancanti, in questo caso lui *non* sarebbe il cornuto di turno ( termine che aborro comunque ) ma una persona sofferente che ha bisogno di aiuto, e di corsa. ..e insieme a lui i suoi figli.
ma non credo sia il caso d parlare anche di Lei, almeno per ora.

e ha bisogno di aiuto per le seguenti ragioni:

a. autostima zero.

b. senso della realtà zero.
nel senso di capacità di comprenderla;è il _modo_ in cui ha raccontato la cosa che è preoccupante, in maniera quais impersonale.asettica

queste sono le ragioni per cui in un nano sec. ho risposto.

Se la storia fosse reale, allora invito questo ragazzo a parlarne  con noi , raccontandoci *ancora* tanto , NON senza pero'affiancarsi una figura di riferimento specialistica.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> balla o nn balla l'importante infatti è discutere civilmente.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


non mi sembra di essermi espressa incivilmente .


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

...può mai esistere una persona che và a chiedere al marito il permesso di continuare allegramente a scoparsi il capo?


-caro, stasera non torno...sai com'è devo fare lo straordinario


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...può mai esistere una persona che và a chiedere al marito il permesso di continuare allegramente a scoparsi il capo?
> 
> 
> -caro, stasera non torno...sai com'è devo fare lo straordinario


bhè di becchi e contenti è pieno il mondo.
così come di uomini o donne che dipendono psicologicamente in toto dall'altro
per me è come parlare di indigeni ma tant'è


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *con uno od una che ha un nick come il tuo, davvero disgustoso...mi astengo dal lanciare altre....perle....sarebbero le solite perle ai porci....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so se riuscirò a farmi forza per andare avanti, dopo questa tua matura, saggia e costruttiva critica. veramente.
ci penso dopo la ricreazione, vado a mangiare la kinder brios ora


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho sintetizzato e per queste ragioni:
> 
> 1. è assurdo, nel senso di non reale , che una situazione venga gestita e soprattutto raccontata in questo modo.
> 
> ...


Sul punto 1, non sarei così certo micia... sul racconto probabilmente hai ragione, ma tieni sempre conto che l'anonimato della rete (quando non si sia ancora "solidificato" in un nick), ci libera dalle vergogne dell'Io. 
Sul gestirla, ci sono casi anche peggiori.
Sul punto 2... concordo. Uno che vive in quella situazione è, oltre che volgarmente cornuto, soprattutto sofferente ed agganciato ad una forte e malsana dipendenza.


----------



## Old tyubaz (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so se riuscirò a farmi forza per andare avanti, dopo questa tua matura, saggia e costruttiva critica. veramente.
> ci penso dopo la ricreazione, vado a mangiare la kinder brios ora


*fatti un panino con porchetta e mezzo litro.....ti sentirai meglio*


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...può mai esistere una persona che và a chiedere al marito il permesso di continuare allegramente a scoparsi il capo?
> 
> 
> -caro, stasera non torno...sai com'è devo fare lo straordinario




Infatti.

sul fatto che come giustamente Mm e altri dicevano:quando entrano in gioco dipendenze di quasiasi natura...so' cavoli micidiali ,anche una situazione di questo tipo ci puo' rientrare..

ma l'assurdità è che lei chieda il permesso..e anche quando qualora sia realtà..è evidente che nel racconto manca qualcosa ( problematiche di erezione, lei è una ninfomane...lui nonne ha vogliaperchè depresso o sotto un chilo di sedativi...insomma mille motivi che qua non sono stati raccontati )per questo motivo 'ho definita una balla.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *fatti un panino con porchetta e mezzo litro.....ti sentirai meglio*


 arridatece i centauri , quelli col corpo da cavallo e la faccia da uomini


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> arridatece i centauri , quelli col corpo da cavallo e la faccia da uomini


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> arridatece i centauri , quelli col corpo da cavallo e la faccia da uomini


marò..non mangio un panino con la porchetta da anni


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi sembra di essermi espressa incivilmente .


nn mi riferivo di certo a te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 la mia considerazione era sul fatto che spesso alcune storie che sono/sembrano inventate, poi sfocino in discussioni lunghissime ed incivili... il mio era solo un auspicio.


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...


Nn ho letto tutto, ma una cosa noto dalle tue parole: tu la ami tanto da concederele il sollazzo che vuole, lei no, tanto da mancarti di rispetto in questo modo schifoso.
Io la lascerei al suo capo, pare siano fatti l'una per l'altro.
Puoi avere di meglio.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*Mm*

[





> QUOTE=moltimodi;541389]Sul punto 1, non sarei così certo micia... sul racconto probabilmente hai ragione, ma tieni sempre conto che l'anonimato della rete (quando non si sia ancora "solidificato" in un nick), ci libera dalle vergogne dell'Io.



si ,ci sta.





> Sul gestirla, ci sono casi anche peggiori.


Peggio di cosi? tipo MM?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn mi riferivo di certo a te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okkei. sorry.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Nn ho letto tutto, ma una cosa noto dalle tue parole: tu la ami tanto da concederele il sollazzo che vuole, lei no, tanto da mancarti di rispetto in questo modo schifoso.
> *Io la lascerei al suo capo, pare siano fatti l'una per l'altro.*
> Puoi avere di meglio.


 Col cavolo che se la piglia... anzi, secondo me alla fine la licenzierebbe pure...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col cavolo che se la piglia... anzi, secondo me alla fine la licenzierebbe pure...


infatti,
una  relazione soddisfacente col capo è cosa per pochi


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col cavolo che se la piglia... anzi, secondo me alla fine la licenzierebbe pure...


peggio per lei. un'altra volta ci pensa prima, è tutta esperienza!


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> si ,ci sta.
> ...


Violenze domestiche, su mogli e figli... incesti, obblighi alla prostituzione... a volte la famiglia è una perfetta metafora dell'inferno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *fatti un panino con porchetta e mezzo litro.....ti sentirai meglio*


mezzo litro di porchetta?


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e la tua, di felicità, in tutta questa storia non ha nessuna importanza?
> sarò come al solito pacata: un bel calcio nelle chiappe e fuori di casa, avrà modo di valutare bene la situazione di rendersi conto di ciò che ha perso e decidere nel caso se rinsavire e tornare per riniziare a costruire una relazione (sempre ammesso che tu sia disposto ad accettare tale ritorno) basata, tanto per cominciare, sul rispetto che mi sembra molto carente. o libera di sollazzarsi quanto vuole con il capo.


giuro che la mia risposta di prima nn era copiata da angelo. E ho la mano sulla Bibbia!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti,
> una relazione soddisfacente col capo è cosa per pochi


 Vero!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> arridatece i centauri , quelli col corpo da cavallo e la faccia da uomini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> giuro che la mia risposta di prima nn era copiata da angelo. E ho la mano sulla Bibbia!!!


dimostracelo, racchietta copiona


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimostracelo, racchietta copiona


più che giurare sulla bibbia......?????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> più che giurare sulla bibbia......?????


se per te la bibbia vale quanto per me, stiamo freschi

(e smettila di guardare la tv, mica si giura sulla bibbia in italia)


----------



## Old tyubaz (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> marò..non mangio un panino con la porchetta da anni


*male....molto male.....se vai ad ariccia....la porchetta te la regalano.....*


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...può mai esistere una persona che và a chiedere al marito il permesso di continuare allegramente a scoparsi il capo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esistono. Ne ho conosciute più di una. Chiaramente la questione vale anche al maschile.
Quante donne accettano che il loro marito si sollazzi con la segretaria?
Accettano i suoi sfoghi e attendano invano che passi?
Allo stesso modo esistono donne che chiedono ai loro compagni di capire le loro "debolezze"
"caro, mi sento confusa....ti amo, ma non posso per il momento rinunciare a lui"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *male....molto male.....se vai ad ariccia....la porchetta te la regalano.....*


pure tour operator?


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *male....molto male.....se vai ad ariccia....la porchetta te la regalano.....*


Quella andata a male...quella fresca te la vendono.


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se per te la bibbia vale quanto per me, stiamo freschi
> 
> (e smettila di guardare la tv, mica si giura sulla bibbia in italia)


azzzz, c'hai ragione, era la novella 2000.....opsssss


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Esistono. Ne ho conosciute più di una. Chiaramente la questione vale anche al maschile.
> Quante donne accettano che il loro marito si sollazzi con la segretaria?
> Accettano i suoi sfoghi e attendano invano che passi?
> Allo stesso modo esistono donne che chiedono ai loro compagni di capire le loro "debolezze"
> *"caro, mi sento confusa....ti amo, ma non posso per il momento rinunciare a lui*"


 Mi ribolle il sangue solo a leggerlo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però si, certi elementi esistono. I mariti-paggi... poveri loro, e orribili le compagne che se ne approfittano.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col cavolo che se la piglia... anzi, secondo me alla fine la licenzierebbe pure...


----------



## Old tyubaz (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quella andata a male...quella fresca te la vendono.


quella andata a male la danno in beneficenza in angola.....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Esistono. Ne ho conosciute più di una. Chiaramente la questione vale anche al maschile.
> Quante donne accettano che il loro marito si sollazzi con la segretaria?
> Accettano i suoi sfoghi e attendano invano che passi?
> Allo stesso modo esistono donne che chiedono ai loro compagni di capire le loro "debolezze"
> "caro, mi sento confusa....ti amo, ma non posso per il momento rinunciare a lui"



iris..ma che lo chiedono spudoratamente dicendo pure che " ti amo ma trascende da ogni mio controllo"??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> quella andata a male la danno in beneficenza in angola.....


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ribolle il sangue solo a leggerlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mariti paggi fanno da controaltare alle mogli-zerbino.
Su questo le Pari opportunità sono garantite.

E poi, come dire di no al proprio capo. Di questi tempi è più facile trovare un marito che un lavoro.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> iris..ma che lo chiedono spudoratamente dicendo pure che " ti amo ma trascende da ogni mio controllo"??


Non saprei...ma da quel che so sono più prosaiche.
Ti amo, ma siccome stasera esco con lui, mi vado a fare il bidet!!!


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

ma che almeno il capo le dia un bell'aumento!!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> quella andata a male la danno in beneficenza in angola.....


Non illuderti.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che almeno il capo le dia un bell'aumento!!


si, sulle gengive.

sai qunte ne trovano a grattise e non sposate non problem


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che almeno il capo le dia un bell'aumento!!


Tzè...al limite firma le ferie e le timbra il cartellino.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non saprei...ma da quel che so sono più prosaiche.
> Ti amo, ma siccome stasera esco con lui, mi vado a fare il bidet!!!



mi sale la pressione.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tzè...al limite firma le ferie e le timbra il cartellino.


e niente cenette e pranzetti?


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi sale la pressione.


Guarda, un mio amico una volta ha anche accompagnato la moglie dal suo amante. perchè le si era rotta la macchina. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lei si depilava (le parti intime) e lui puliva per non far vedere ai figli il bagno sporco.
Vero , lo assicuro.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda, un mio amico una volta ha anche accompagnato la moglie dal suo amante. perchè le si era rotta la macchina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non voleva anche dito in un occhio quando andava a riprenderla??


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e non voleva anche dito in un occhio quando andava a riprenderla??


No. ma lui faceva la spesa. E lei la portava dall'amante. Ed entrambi facevano le compere con la carta di credito del marito.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. ma lui faceva la spesa. E lei la portava dall'amante. Ed entrambi facevano le compere con la carta di credito del marito.


 
si va bhè, questa è fantascienza !!
cmq se va bene a lui...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

vabbè, ma che schifo è??


bleaahhh


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si va bhè, questa è fantascienza !!
> cmq se va bene a lui...


No. Poi è finita. lei lo ha cacciato di casa. Dove ha portato l'amante.
Non è fantascenza.
Ho una collega che ha lasciato il marito per il suo capo. Poi è stata mollata, ed incinta(non si sa di chi) vive felicemente con il marito.
Nel frattempo però ha fatto carriera.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

non so se è OT oppure c'entra ...ma unat ipa che conosco, che è in grave crisi col marito ( questo è un essere che a me al solo vederlo mi fa vomitare..se poi vi dovessi raccontare quello che fa , visto coi miei occhi, vomitereste con me )


insomma dicevo...questa è in crisi con lui, sono separati, ma una volta mi disse : " beh sai micio..in fondo andare a letto con lui è il meno...lo potrei fare..è il resto che non reggo"

Vi racconto sto aneddoto perchè  rimasi *scioccata* e vi dico perchè:

Non potrei mai, detestando una persona, provando anche sentimenti di schifo, andarci a letto..questa Donna, probabilmente riesce a scindere, come ...no lo so..o mente a se stessa, oppure mente a me ( ma chissenefrega se cosi fosse).

Mi chiedo : è possibile vivere il sesso in maniera cosi disaffrancata da resto?

davanti ad un professionismo, ci sta. davanti ad uno che ti piace fisicamente, ci sta;
ma farlo con una persona che ti fa pure schifo per isuoi comportamenti, da cui sei pure separata...ma che cazzzo...è questa la ninfomania?

e quindi , tornandoa bomba e dunque alla moglie di questo famiglio68....in che cz. di categoria la devo mettere?


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> i* mariti paggi fanno da controaltare alle mogli-zerbino.*
> *Su questo le Pari opportunità sono garantite.*
> 
> E poi, come dire di no al proprio capo. Di questi tempi è più facile trovare un marito che un lavoro.


Vale anche il contrario, certo.

Dici? Mhhh... trovare uomini per una relazione decente di questi tempi non mi pare facilissimo, a sentire le donne che conosco...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda, un mio amico una volta ha anche accompagnato la moglie dal suo amante. perchè le si era rotta la macchina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















aiuto, ti credo.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> come già detto io nn sono a favore o contro il matrimonio/convivenza, lo so anche io che una firma nn fa primavera (siamo su tradimento.net......), semplicemente credo che varie (no tutte) coppie che scelgono la convivenza lo fanno solo per non legarsi con i legacci del contratto matrimoniale.
> 
> detto questo chiudo, tanto la discussione su matrimonio/convivenza nn porterà a nessuna conclusione (e poi, volendo, è anche off topic), qualunque forma ha pregi e difetti.


 sono d'accordo anche io.
Troppe (NON TUTTE) coppie vanno verso una convivenza con leggerezza. Non pensano 'conviviamo perchè per ora non ci sono soldi per il matrimonio' oppure 'conviviamo perchè non crediamo nel matrimonio, ma lo facciamo come una scelta definitiva', cosa che porrebbe la convivenza come impegno al pari del matrimonio stesso. Ma pensano di impegnarsi meno convivendo, di fare la famosa 'scelta giorno per giorno'. Bè, con due figli la scelta 'giorno per giorno' non significa niente.
La mia opinione (personale) è che si va a vivere insieme quando si ha bisogno e voglia di condividere LA VITA con quella persona. E a quel punto ha senso sposarsi. Se invece si attua una convivenza con l'idea di una 'prova' o di un 'dividere le spese' piuttosto che essere coinquilini...... è solo un non impegno.
Il sunto è che il valore della convivenza lo danno le due persone che fanno quella scelta. Se entrambe la vivono come un matrimonio, allora è lo stesso. Se anche solo una delle due la vive come un 'matrimonio con riserva'.... è un fallimento annunciato.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda, *un mio amico una volta ha anche accompagnato la moglie dal suo amante. perchè le si era rotta la macchina.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Poi è finita. lei lo ha cacciato di casa. Dove ha portato l'amante.
> Non è fantascenza.
> Ho una collega che ha lasciato il marito per il suo capo. Poi è stata mollata, ed incinta(non si sa di chi) vive felicemente con il marito.
> Nel frattempo però ha fatto carriera.















ora spacco il minitor....


iris..non è possibile


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Un'altra mia collega è stata protagonista di un macabro episodio.
Aveva una relazione con il collega, che ospitava a casa sua quando il marito era fuori per lavoro. Una notte, lui è morto: un infarto sul letto dell'amante.
Hanno fatto in tempo a rimuovere il cadavere prima che il marito lo vedesse, ma la cosa si è saputa... Il 2cornificato" ha chiesto la giustamente la separazione. a distanza di anni lei ancora maledice l'ex marito per non esserle rimasta vicino in un momento di dolore.
Vi giuro che è vero.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. ma lui faceva la spesa. E lei la portava dall'amante. Ed entrambi facevano le compere con la carta di credito del marito.


 In confronto a questo tuo amico, Masoch era sadico...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Un'altra mia collega è stata protagonista di un macabro episodio.
> Aveva una relazione con il collega, che ospitava a casa sua quando il marito era fuori per lavoro. Una notte, lui è morto: un infarto sul letto dell'amante.
> Hanno fatto in tempo a rimuovere il cadavere prima che il marito lo vedesse, ma la cosa si è saputa... Il 2cornificato" ha chiesto la giustamente la separazione. a distanza di anni *lei ancora maledice l'ex marito per non esserle rimasta vicino in un momento di dolore.*
> Vi giuro che è vero.


 
che testa di minchia


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora spacco il minitor....
> 
> 
> iris..non è possibile


Ti dico di si. La stronza, quando ha saputo che mi ero separata, ha detto in giro che io ero una che non teneva all'unità della famiglia. mentre lei sì che si era sacrificata.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Un'altra mia collega è stata protagonista di un macabro episodio.
> Aveva una relazione con il collega, che ospitava a casa sua quando il marito era fuori per lavoro. Una notte, lui è morto: un infarto sul letto dell'amante.
> Hanno fatto in tempo a rimuovere il cadavere prima che il marito lo vedesse, ma la cosa si è saputa... Il 2cornificato" ha chiesto la giustamente la separazione. a distanza di anni lei ancora maledice l'ex marito per non esserle rimasta vicino in un momento di dolore.
> Vi giuro che è vero.


non ho parole...

continua...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Un'altra mia collega è stata protagonista di un macabro episodio.
> Aveva una relazione con il collega, che ospitava a casa sua quando il marito era fuori per lavoro. Una notte, lui è morto: un infarto sul letto dell'amante.
> Hanno fatto in tempo a rimuovere il cadavere prima che il marito lo vedesse, ma la cosa si è saputa... Il 2cornificato" ha chiesto la giustamente la separazione. a distanza di anni lei ancora maledice l'ex marito per non esserle rimasta vicino in un momento di dolore.
> Vi giuro che è vero.




sei in un luogo di lavoro  a dir poco unico e emozionante...


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. e trovo altrettanto assurdo arrivarci indebitati per la cerimonia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...


 

Mi auguro tu stia scherzando! Famiglio, se ti metti nella posizione di essere lo zerbino della tua compagna, tale resterai per sempre. Un minimo di dignità eccheccaxxo!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ti dico di si. La stronza, quando ha saputo che mi ero separata, ha detto in giro che io ero una che non teneva all'unità della famiglia. mentre lei sì che si era sacrificata.


ma non le hai spaccato la testa sul suo monitor?
tipo camera caffè?


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che testa di minchia


 Le donne... non per dirne male, ma ce ne sono con un pelo alto così...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sei in un luogo di lavoro a dir poco unico e emozionante...












   bei popò di puttanini di colleghe


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Un'altra mia collega è stata protagonista di un macabro episodio.
> Aveva una relazione con il collega, che ospitava a casa sua quando il marito era fuori per lavoro. Una notte, lui è morto: un infarto sul letto dell'amante.
> Hanno fatto in tempo a rimuovere il cadavere prima che il marito lo vedesse, ma la cosa si è saputa... Il 2cornificato" ha chiesto la giustamente la separazione. a distanza di anni lei ancora maledice l'ex marito per non esserle rimasta vicino in un momento di dolore.
> Vi giuro che è vero.


 
oh madonnina


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sei in un luogo di lavoro  a dir poco unico e emozionante...
















 cassoo è vero....dovrebbe pubbblicarle..


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che testa di minchia


La testa di minchia , una bella donna ormai cinquanrenne, convive felicemente con un vedovo(gioielliere) pieno di soldi. La vedo tutti i giorni. Anzi l'ho appena vista un'oretta fa. E' uno splendore!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. ma lui faceva la spesa. E lei la portava dall'amante. Ed entrambi facevano le compere con la carta di credito del marito.


che orrore..... cmq si sa, ogni tanto poi la ruota gira..... e quando gira la ruota e arriva la nuova Victoria, poi voglio vedere che fine fa una schifosa del genre!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> oh madonnina


è pazzesco eh...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bei popò di puttanini di colleghe


























...che sporche....

bleaahhh


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le donne... non per dirne male, ma ce ne sono con un pelo alto così...



racconta...tutto...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> La testa di minchia , una bella donna ormai cinquanrenne, convive felicemente con un vedovo(gioielliere) pieno di soldi. La vedo tutti i giorni. Anzi l'ho appena vista un'oretta fa. E' uno splendore!!!



gioelliere laido oppure merdoso?


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non le hai spaccato la testa sul suo monitor?
> tipo camera caffè?


No. e' in un' altra sede. Ma guarda che qui parecchie hanno l'amante.
L'importante è salvare le apparenze. Il matrimonio è sacro.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> assolutamente no! se condivido il discorso dal punto di vista della legge non posso fare lo stesso dal punto di vista sentimentale.
> Io convivo e ti assicuro che x me è come se fossi sposata, perchè sono innamorata e perchè sento la responsabilità della ns coppia. Quante ma quante coppie sposate naufragano tra corna innumerevoli??? E lì cosa cambia? Qual'è la differenza tra la coppia del ns amico convivente e quella del capo di lei sposata?


 
Il matrimonio è comunque un legame in più. Io ho convissuto per anni prima di sposarti; pensavo anch'io fosse solo una firma su un pezzo di carta ma alla fine non è così. Dà un'idea di definitività che la convivenza non ti dà. E' chiaro che anche se convivi non è che puoi fare le valigie daun momento all'altro ma, volenti o nolenti, il matrimonio è un qualcosa in più...


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> gioelliere laido oppure merdoso?


Bravissima persona.
Lei comunque ancora rimpiange l'ex amante morto, che buonanima se le era passate tutte...dice che come scopava lui...nessuno.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è comunque un legame in più. Io ho convissuto per anni prima di *sposarti*; pensavo anch'io fosse solo una firma su un pezzo di carta ma alla fine non è così. Dà un'idea di definitività che la convivenza non ti dà. E' chiaro che anche se convivi non è che puoi fare le valigie daun momento all'altro ma, volenti o nolenti, il matrimonio è un qualcosa in più...


 
Signori, oggi sono ufficialmente in partita per la tangente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi perdonerete và...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le donne... non per dirne male, ma ce ne sono con un pelo alto così...


a me garbano col pelo alto


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Signori, oggi sono ufficialmente in partita per la tangente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho notato...mogliettina mia


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> racconta...tutto...


 Era una battuta del Melandri di Amici Miei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però lo squallore impera!


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me garbano col pelo alto
















E' vero, anche a me... ma solo in alcuni punti!


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me garbano col pelo alto



a me no, specie sullo stomaco...


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sembrate tutti matti.
> Questo è cornuto, e sta a vedere che la colpa è pure sua...


 mi sa che il discorso si è sdoppiato: un filone riguarda l'accettazione di un tradimento (che non sta nè in cielo nè in terrra!!) un altro la differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio, ma senza esprimere giudizi, anche se si prende lui come esempio.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> No. e' in un' altra sede. Ma guarda che qui parecchie hanno l'amante.
> L'importante è salvare le apparenze. Il matrimonio è sacro.



si, lo immagino...


io con una perbenista coi fiocchi sul lavoro ho avuto un casino....

sta ***** si assentava ORE col collega..e sta storia è andata avanti per due anni..tutti che si lamentavano ovviamente ma nessuno diceva un cazzo.

io, che lo so...la mia ironia, la mia autoironia, il mio sarcasmo, non lo taccio mai..un bel giorno appicicai una gigantografia di una madonna sul muro della stanza del caffè.tutti che ghignazzavano benchè indignati dal fancazzismo di entrambi.


capirono tutti che ero stata io a mettere quella imagine sacra, con l'intento di provocare la Signora _Gorett_i sopannominata oramai da tutti  che oltre ad essere una moralista di merda, bigotta fino al buco del...faceva pure la morale alle altre...

Insomma raga...morale della favola:

l'amante, suo, collega di entrambe, per difenderla dai miei sarcasmi mi ha insultato da denuncia...

le donne , quando si impegnano, sono assai piu' merdose, lasciatemelo dire, gli uomini sono mooooolto piu' ingenui e farlocchi.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

*non voglio avere un animo più brutto*

per averti 
farei di tutto 
tranne perdere la stima di me stesso 
e se è questo 
che tu mi chiedi 
io ti perdo ma stavolta resto in piedi 
anche se qui dentro me qualcosa muore


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per averti
> farei di tutto
> tranne perdere la stima di me stesso
> e se è questo
> ...


figurati..altro che stima di se stesso...
cmq secondo me certe persone hanno del marcio dentro e non possono farci niente


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per averti
> farei di tutto
> tranne perdere la stima di me stesso
> e se è questo
> ...


eh si...ma tutto cio' che non ammazza fortifica.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sperem


----------



## Old famiglio68 (25 Marzo 2009)

Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
Preciso che non ci siamo mai traditi e che, pateticamente, ero sicurissimo del suo amore e della sua fedeltà.
Poi che io sia immaturo è probabile, ma come si dice l'amore rende ciechi, sordi e idioti.
Non sono contento di essere cornuto, ma forse c'entra il fatto che i miei si sono separati e ho giurato a me stesso che non avrei mai fatto provare una cosa tanto dolorosa ai miei bimbi.
Sul lato sessuale siamo sempre andati molto bene, lei non è ninfomane e io non sono impotente...credo che lei abbia trovato questa occasione senza cercarla e, forse a causa dello stress dei bimbi, abbia ceduto alla voglia di riprovare le emozioni che si provano all'inizio di un nuovo amore...ma giura di non amarlo e che le piace solo la situazione sul lavoro e il sesso senza sentimento con lui.
Il suo capo comunque non può licenziarla perchè lavorano in un ente statale...non ha quei poteri.
Oggi comunque sapevo che sarebbero venuti a casa nostra per fare sesso, e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime...che diamine, siamo uomini o no? e immaginavo la donna che amo tra le sue braccia...lo ammetto, sono immaturo, stupido, quello che volete...ma se esiste l'amore io amo la madre dei miei bimbi e farei di tutto per non perderla...
Una cosa sola vi chiedo...vanno bene i consigli, anche duri, ma vi prego di non prendermi in giro...sto già abbastanza male...vi chiedo aiuto non di essere affossato del tutto...scusate.
p.s. Anna A sei una persona fantastica


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...


Anche l'uso di eroina la renderebbe felice!
Ma sei fuori???
Un bel calcio in culo alla moglie e fuori dalle balle!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...





peccarità...non sia male ch poi ci rimane male

scusate, l'ho riletta...rido da sola.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Oggi comunque sapevo che sarebbero venuti a casa nostra per fare sesso, e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime...che diamine, siamo uomini o no? e immaginavo la donna che amo tra le sue braccia...lo ammetto, sono immaturo, stupido, quello che volete...*ma se esiste l'amore io amo la madre dei miei bimbi e farei di tutto per non perderla*...


e allora contento tu contenti tutti.
cosa pensavi che ti avremmo consigliato?
di salire e portargli anche il caffè a letto?
non hai dignità. Punto.
capita.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*ciao giobbole caro!*

QUOTE=giobbe;541515]Anche l'uso di eroina la renderebbe felice!
Ma sei fuori???
Un bel calcio in culo alla moglie e fuori dalle balle![/QUOTE]

No, sbagli, l'eroina le farebbe male. 

lo vedi che vivi il sesso in maniera negativa?

il sessolo fa solo bene..se poi è col capo ancora meglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono ironica sull'ultima parte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ribolle il sangue solo a leggerlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai che sarei quasi tentata di dirti che se lo meritano, se questo non significasse giustificare delle stronze?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tzè...al limite firma le ferie e le timbra il cartellino.


 
mi dici niente


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sai che sarei quasi tentata di dirti che se lo meritano, se questo non significherebbe giustificare delle stronze?


no, non le giustifichi..non avvalleresti il loro comportamento. se li meritano!


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Il suo capo comunque non può licenziarla perchè lavorano in un ente statale...non ha quei poteri.


 
ha ragione brunetta!!!
A lavorare!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> *Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".*


eh si, è una buona idea, ci sono tutti i fondamenti x uno splendido sereno matrimonio....


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...


Che dirti, se te la fai andare bene così....però permettimi di dirti che l'amore rende forse ciechi e deboli ma ad un certo punto bisogna anche svegliarsi. Ora i tuoi figli sono piccoli ma non credi che sia + giusto insegnar loro la dignità piuttosto che l'asservimento completo? 
E poi, scusa, ma sta donna non può e non deve avere la tua "benedizione" x trombare liberamente a casa vs, nel vs letto con chi le capita a tiro. Lei non ti rispetta assolutamente, nè come compagno nè come uomo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Un'altra mia collega è stata protagonista di un macabro episodio.
> Aveva una relazione con il collega, che ospitava a casa sua quando il marito era fuori per lavoro. Una notte, lui è morto: un infarto sul letto dell'amante.
> Hanno fatto in tempo a rimuovere il cadavere prima che il marito lo vedesse, ma la cosa si è saputa... Il 2cornificato" ha chiesto la giustamente la separazione. a distanza di anni lei ancora maledice l'ex marito per non esserle rimasta vicino in un momento di dolore.
> Vi giuro che è vero.


che uomo senza cuore 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Grande82 ha detto:


> mi vuoi sposare?


fissa la data, ma non lo diciamo ad asu che temo si incazzi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è comunque un legame in più. Io ho convissuto per anni prima di sposarti; pensavo anch'io fosse solo una firma su un pezzo di carta ma alla fine non è così. *Dà un'idea di definitività che la convivenza non ti dà. E' chiaro che anche se convivi non è che puoi fare le valigie daun momento all'altro ma, volenti o nolenti, il matrimonio è un qualcosa in più...*


è quello che penso anche io, il succo del mio discorso era questo... ed è proprio questo senso di definitività che spesso spaventa molte persone.

poi che si riesca a rispettare...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione brunetta!!!
> A lavorare!!!


 
c'è la segretaria, nel dipartimento in cui lavoravo prima, che si assenta 4-5 h di fila x andare a sollazzare un prof (sposato)...e come direbbe Totò......e io pago!!!!


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...




guarda, io credo che una storia del genere non possa esistere...





Oggi comunque sapevo che sarebbero venuti a casa nostra per fare sesso, e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime.




...cerca di spersonalizzare, e rileggiti come se fosse qualcun'altro a scrivere...ma che consigli daresti??


...è mai possibile vivere in questo modo? come fai a dire -amo la madre dei miei figli? l'amore non si basa su malattie del genere, e l'unico consiglio che mi viene da darti (volendo ammettere la storia per vera) che devi correre da uno psichiatra



(come si può non schifare proprio la madre dei nostri figli se si porta l'amante a scopare nel letto suo e del marito? come...)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> c'è la segretaria, nel dipartimento in cui lavoravo prima, che si assenta 4-5 h di fila x andare a sollazzare un prof (sposato)...e come direbbe Totò......e io pago!!!!


e invece c'è un'altra che passa le giornate a cazzeggiare su un forum di traditi/traditori...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> guarda, io credo che una storia del genere non possa esistere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciascuno ha quello che si merita


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è quello che penso anche io, il succo del mio discorso era questo... ed è proprio questo senso di definitività che spesso spaventa molte persone.
> 
> *poi che si riesca a rispettare.*..


 
ma questo è l'importante!!! è come chi dice di essere una persona che è ufficialmente iscritta ad un ente di beneficienza e paga giusto giusto una volta all'anno la quota di adesione e chi invece non dice nulla, non si iscrive a nulla ma fa beneficienza quotidianamente.....


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...


No... ma non fartene una colpa. Scusami, ma un uomo non si nasconde dietro l'alibi dei figli per evitare di metter fine a certe indecenze.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e invece c'è un'altra che passa le giornate a cazzeggiare su un forum di traditi/traditori...


almeno non rovino le famiglie....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...



Famiglio, io ti chiedo scusa davvero...

ma ti prego per il bene tuo e dei tuoi cuccioli, parlane ad u medico....è folle lei, stai attento...

io compendo e rispetto te, ma sto male io alle tue lacrime.

LEI é fuori completamente! non puo' chiederti una roba del genere...

 e se lo fa, aspettati qualsiasi cosa domani...anche che lo faccia davanti ai tuoi figli, con quello che si scoperà.

 di turno.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è mai possibile vivere in questo modo? come fai a dire -amo la madre dei miei figli? l'amore non si basa su malattie del genere, e l'unico consiglio che mi viene da darti (volendo ammettere la storia per vera) che devi correre da uno psichiatra


effettivamente anche io penso che un supporto psicologico potrebbe farti bene...


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sai che sarei quasi tentata di dirti che se lo meritano, se questo non significherebbe giustificare delle stronze?


 La tua tentazione è la mia, perchè almeno in parte è vero...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

...che poi, questa calma apparente è presagio di cose negative ...in queste situazioni si potrebbe ammazzare davvero...


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Oggi comunque sapevo che sarebbero venuti a casa nostra per fare sesso, e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime...che diamine, siamo uomini o no? e immaginavo la donna che amo tra le sue braccia...lo ammetto, sono immaturo, stupido, quello che volete...ma se esiste l'amore io amo la madre dei miei bimbi e farei di tutto per non perderla...
> Una cosa sola vi chiedo...vanno bene i consigli, anche duri, ma vi prego di non prendermi in giro...sto già abbastanza male...vi chiedo aiuto non di essere affossato del tutto...scusate.
> p.s. Anna A sei una persona fantastica


Ma dai,  una situazione pazzesca. Hai paura di perderla? Ma stai tranquillo che se la minacci di cacciarla di casa, è probabile che si spaventi a morte e che smetta di fare il galletto (gallina non veniva bene...). Adesso è troppo sicura di se e della tua "docilità"
Ma piu, scusa...si porta l'amante a casa? E i bambini? Se dovessero rientrare per qualsiasi motivo prima e trovarsi uno sconosciuto in camera da letto?
Mah...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è comunque un legame in più. Io ho convissuto per anni prima di sposarti; pensavo anch'io fosse solo una firma su un pezzo di carta ma alla fine non è così. Dà un'idea di definitività che la convivenza non ti dà. E' chiaro che anche se convivi non è che puoi fare le valigie daun momento all'altro ma, volenti o nolenti, il matrimonio è un qualcosa in più...





famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...


 






  Ma almeno andasse trombare da qualche altra parte! Ma tu, Famiglio, una cosa del genere la faresti mai? Perchè che tu ami la tua compagna questo si è capito ma il problema è: lei ama te? Una che confessa una relazione specificando che vuole mantenerla in vita e tenere pure te, che ti porta l'amante in casa lasciandoti come un colgione ad aspettare i suoi porci comodi...ma tu, a lei, una cosa del genere la faresti mai? e se la facessi ti diresti innamorato?


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Miii che casino sto facendo oggi con 'sti post! qualcuno mi aiutiiiii


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2009)

[famiglio68]Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
Preciso che non ci siamo mai traditi e che, pateticamente, ero sicurissimo del suo amore e della sua fedeltà.
Poi che io sia immaturo è probabile, ma come si dice l'amore rende ciechi, sordi e idioti.
Non sono contento di essere cornuto, ma forse c'entra il fatto che i miei si sono separati e ho giurato a me stesso che non avrei mai fatto provare una cosa tanto dolorosa ai miei bimbi.
Sul lato sessuale siamo sempre andati molto bene, lei non è ninfomane e io non sono impotente...credo che lei abbia trovato questa occasione senza cercarla e, forse a causa dello stress dei bimbi, abbia ceduto alla voglia di riprovare le emozioni che si provano all'inizio di un nuovo amore...ma giura di non amarlo e che le piace solo la situazione sul lavoro e il sesso senza sentimento con lui.
Il suo capo comunque non può licenziarla perchè lavorano in un ente statale...non ha quei poteri.
Oggi comunque sapevo che sarebbero venuti a casa nostra per fare sesso, e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime...che diamine, siamo uomini o no? e immaginavo la donna che amo tra le sue braccia...lo ammetto, sono immaturo, stupido, quello che volete...ma se esiste l'amore io amo la madre dei miei bimbi e farei di tutto per non perderla...
Una cosa sola vi chiedo...vanno bene i consigli, anche duri, ma vi prego di non prendermi in giro...sto già abbastanza male...vi chiedo aiuto non di essere affossato del tutto...scusate.
p.s. Anna A sei una persona fantastica[/quote]

no ti prego!!!
quindi non solo accetti che vada con lui ma pure che te lo porti a casa?
ma le hai chiesto anche come preferisce che ti tolga la vita quando comincerai a svegliarti dall'incubo?
le hai detto che soffri o ti è sembrato di darle un peso eccessivamente gravoso che avrebbe potuto velare la sua felicità con lui?
e se gliel'hai detto lei che ti ha risposto?
io per il mio amore sono finita in quello che mi sembra un inferno ma rispetto a te  sono in paradiso.
non voglio parlare della tua dignità perchè chi la sacrifica sa, più o meno, per cosa crede di farlo.
ma lei come può farti tutto questo se ti ama, ancor più se sa che soffri. non credo sia normale far soffrire e offendere così chi si ama (se è amore)  per fare un po' di buon sesso. e io ho imparato ad ampliare a mio esclusivo discapito il mio concetto di normalità


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

secondo me non è amore manco quello di famiglio...per carità


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> secondo me non è amore manco quello di famiglio...per carità


infatti. 
se è vera, e io non ci credo, è solo una forma di dipendenza patologica da curare in centri specializzati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La tua tentazione è la mia, perchè almeno in parte è vero...


 
ommioddio cosa ho scritto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












e nessuno mi dice nulla???


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> se è vera, e io non ci credo, è solo una forma di dipendenza patologica da curare in centri specializzati




mi hai convinto!


sposiamoci!


----------



## Old famiglio68 (25 Marzo 2009)

Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, che succederebbe a loro?
Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> se è vera, e io non ci credo, è solo una forma di dipendenza patologica da curare in centri specializzati


 
E' la paura di perdere ciò che si ha, le nostre certezze, la propria vita come la si è sempre vissuta ed immaginata, la paura di dover ricominciare tutto dall'inizio...questo lo frena...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, *che succederebbe a loro?*
> Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
> Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.


 
Come dicevo, la tua è paura di perdere ciò che hai e conosci per l'incerto. Cosa succederebbe ai tuoi filgi? che avrebbero accanto un padre sereno e felice ed una stronza di madre anzichè una stronza di madre ed un padre infelice e distrutto...Un bacio


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' la paura di perdere ciò che si ha, le nostre certezze, la propria vita come la si è sempre vissuta ed immaginata, la paura di dover ricominciare tutto dall'inizio...questo lo frena...


ma dai lale...qui si parla addirittura di star sotto casa ad aspettare che finiscano di trombare nel loro letto.
Non è accettabile in nessun caso! 
non è più amore questo, è patologia grave.
oggi è il capo, domani il verduraio???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...


veramente una saggia idea. i presupposti ci sono tutti, del resto.


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> se è vera, e io non ci credo, è solo una forma di dipendenza patologica da curare in centri specializzati


Oggi sono in vena di canzoni.
E leggendo il caso di famiglia mi viene troppo in mente quella di de Andrè: "la ballata dell'amore cieco"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2vJGw-RhY


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Oggi sono in vena di canzoni.
> E leggendo il caso di famiglia mi viene troppo in mente quella di de Andrè: "la ballata dell'amore cieco"


un uomo onesto un uomo probo?
per me è fantascienza


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un *inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...*


il riconoscerlo senza prendere provvedimenti (cioè senti un medico) serve a poco...




famiglio68 ha detto:


> ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, che succederebbe a loro?


e se invece ci resti cosa pensi ce succeda? è questa l'idea di famiglia, di mamma/papà che vuoi dare loro?!??!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, che succederebbe a loro?
> Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
> Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.


 
ma piantala di frignare, buon dio! le cose che fanno veramente male sono altre, hai la consapevolezza d'aver sposato una, uhm... signora allegra... fattene una ragione dalle un calcione nel culo e rifatti una vita.

o assumi una colf e trombatela.


----------



## Old famiglio68 (25 Marzo 2009)

Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un uomo onesto un uomo probo?
> per me è fantascienza


Quella!
Anche per me è fantascienza!
Al massimo un episodio di "Ai confini con la realtà"!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> veramente una saggia idea. i presupposti ci sono tutti, del resto.


racchia copiona, l'ho già detto io!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, *che succederebbe a loro*?
> Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
> Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.


 
succederebbe che tu ti rifaresti una vita e che continueresti a seguirli con amore e dedizione...e loro crescerebbero con un padre sereno accanto, sul quale poter contare sempre


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...*100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe*.


 
e allora soffri e non lamentarti.
anzi, compra una bottiglia di un buon vermentino da lasciargli nel frigo che  magari quando hanno finito hanno arsura


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma *lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni*...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


 
poverina.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, *ma non riesce a farne a meno*...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


avanti oscar, lo scherzo è bello quando dura poco


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile *eliminare la persona che ami* e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


non è amore; come già detto, prova a parlarne con uno psicologo.


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


Ma sarai tu a decidere se tenertela o meno.
Ma è inammisibile che lei continui a trombarsi uno in casa vostra (e anche fuori).
Comincia ad alzare la voce. Forse non l'hai mai fatto e la spiazzerai...e poi consiglio anche io di andare entrambi da uno psicologo/psichiatra


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> mi hai convinto!
> 
> 
> sposiamoci!
















ehm...mi porto un pò di lavoro a casa.  Non ti dispiace vero?


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, che succederebbe a loro?
> Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
> Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.





se fa troppo male...quando reagisci???????


che hai fatto mentre aspettavi che il capo donasse qualche orgasmo a tua moglie? sei andato in giro per non disturbarla?? e poi...ti vai a stendere nelle stesse lenzuola? o le chiedi sommessamente di cambiarle? (sempre che lei non si offenda, eh...)

...saresti potuto intervenire, perchè se lei è malata, lui è un uomo di merda che ha la baldanza e la strafottenza di entrare nel tuo letto...ma stiamo scherzando veramente??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma piantala di frignare, buon dio! le cose che fanno veramente male sono altre, hai la consapevolezza d'aver sposato *una, uhm... signora allegra...* fattene una ragione dalle un calcione nel culo e rifatti una vita.
> 
> o assumi una colf e trombatela.


 





















  non avevo visto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


scusa... a 'sto punto la curiosità non riesco più a tenermela: ma per superare i vari stress perché deve trombarsi un altro? tu che ci stai a fare? non le piace il tuo antistress?


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ehm...mi porto un pò di lavoro a casa.  Non ti dispiace vero?



...basta che non togli tempo a noi....


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> veramente una saggia idea. i presupposti ci sono tutti, del resto.


 Pensavo la stessa cosa... vabbè, non dovrà mai vivere quel brutto momento del matrimonio che spesso capita, in cui si scopre che tua moglie ti tradisce!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non avevo visto


non volevo essere cafona


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, che succederebbe a loro?
> Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
> Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.


tu sei fuori...folle...e insisti pure

tu una donnna del genere LA STAI AUGURANDO , ANZI NO, LA STAI FACENDO VIVERE COI TUOI FIGLI!

oh frescone che sei....te lo devo dire come che domani quella sarebbe capace di scoparsi chiunque davanti a loro?

okkio amico che dei due, io non saprei proprio chi ha piu' bisogno di aiuto e di un calcio nel culo.

susa...mi incazzo perchè ci sono dei bambini di mezzo.

quella li..ua moglie....al prossimo giro si scopa qualcuno che NON sei tu, quando esci di casa a vedere la partita, con nell'altra stanza i ragazzzi.

é dura credermi?

chiedilo ai nostri amici qui intorno.

scusa il tono Famiglio...ma se sta storia è vera è FOLLIA. quindi cura te stesso perchè i tuoi figli devono essre difesi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa... vabbè, non dovrà mai vivere quel brutto momento del matrimonio che spesso capita, in cui si scopre che tua moglie ti tradisce!


 
questo è vero. e non ci sarà neanche una bugia! "dov'eri amore?" "a trombare col capo" "ah ok, ce n'è ancora per me o si fa domani e stare facciamo una partita a tennis con la wii?"
potrebbe essere un matrimonio eterno.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...basta che non togli tempo a noi....


ma caro,  è lavoro!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e allora soffri e non lamentarti.
> anzi, compra una bottiglia di un buon vermentino da lasciargli nel frigo che magari quando hanno finito hanno arsura


Vedrai che finirà per fare anche quello...


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è vero. e non ci sarà neanche una bugia! "dov'eri amore?" "a trombare col capo" "*ah ok, ce n'è ancora per me* o si fa domani e stare facciamo una partita a tennis con la wii?"
> potrebbe essere un matrimonio eterno.


_... no, deve passare l'idraulico per il lavandino otturato, e non ho fatto in tempo a passare al bancomat... dai, magari domani..._

Famiglio, tu pensi di essere nel giusto? Allora vai con dio, e buona fortuna!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...


guardati bene dentro, tu sei innamorato dell'idea che hai di lei, sei innamorato della donna che vorresti fosse lei. Ma che lei, evidentemente, non è.

Apri gli occhi: lascia tutto, trovati un legale che ti aiuti a tenerti i figli, fai qualcosa!!!  Il mondo è pieno di donne come si deve, di donne VERE e non come lei.

Non devi permettere che nessuno calpesti la tua dignità, comportandoti così non fau nemmeno il bene di lei perchè di fatto la sostieni in una avventura che sono sicuro porterà solo guai.

APRI GLI OCCHIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guardati bene dentro, tu sei innamorato dell'idea che hai di lei, sei innamorato della donna che vorresti fosse lei. Ma che lei, evidentemente, non è.
> 
> Apri gli occhi: lascia tutto, trovati un legale che ti aiuti a tenerti i figli, fai qualcosa!!! Il mondo è pieno di donne come si deve, di donne VERE e non come lei.
> 
> ...


 

























   e mi permetto di aggiungere che noon fai nemmeno il bene dei tuoi figli


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione, probabilmente sono un inutile coglione che si fa calpestare...ma mi sento in un vicolo cieco...se giustamente interrompessi la relazione con la madre dei miei bimbi, che succederebbe a loro?
> Poi lei giura di amare solo me e che questa è solo attrazione fisica...so che è assurdo e fa malissimo accettare una cosa simile, ma veramente non so cosa fare.
> Ok non sono maturo, non sono un vero uomo, mi merito quello che mi è successo...ma non auguro a nessuno questa esperienza, fa troppo male.


secondo me siete malati tutti e due, tu e lei.

Andate da uno psicologo, anzi, da uno psichiatra, perchè se quello che dici è la verità e non sei un fake, siete gravi.

Non voglio offenderti nè prenderti in giro, fatti una domanda: tu dici che non vuoi far vivere ai tuoi figli il trauma di una separazione, ma come credi che vivano la situazione attuale? cosa credi che pensino quando un altro uomo entra nel lettone con la mamma? se vuoi così tanto bene ai tuoi figli, reagisci.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Dagli al cornuto!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dagli al cornuto!!!


 
non ho capito....


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2009)

Nel senso che mi sembra che lo stiamo mazzuolando troppo.

Io gli ho rimproverato il mancato impegno alla base, altri gli rimproverano la "mancanza di dignità".

Non so, lui ha espresso il tema ma non ha detto AIUTATEMI A LASCIARLA, mi pare. Ci sono un sacco di uomini che ci godono a fare i traditi "consapevolmente" (Cuckold) magari è uno di quelli!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nel senso che mi sembra che lo stiamo mazzuolando troppo.
> 
> Io gli ho rimproverato il mancato impegno alla base, altri gli rimproverano la "mancanza di dignità".
> 
> Non so, lui ha espresso il tema ma non ha detto AIUTATEMI A LASCIARLA, mi pare. Ci sono un sacco di uomini che ci godono a fare i traditi "consapevolmente" (Cuckold) magari è uno di quelli!!!


non ci troverei nulla di strano se a lui piacesse guardare sua moglie con un altro.
Ma dice di soffrirne e forse ha bisogno di una sveglia per reagire.

Anche se il dubbio che sia una grossa balla mi rimane.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e mi permetto di aggiungere che noon fai nemmeno il bene dei tuoi figli


Questo è sicuro.
Storie come le tue le ho sentite, e purtroppo ho assistito agli effetti devastanti sui figli. Ora sei tu spettatore dei tradimenti della tua donna. Presto lo saranno anche i tuoi figli. Se la storia è vera, reagisci.
E' probabile che certe unioni reggano su equilibri improbabili e discutibili...ma tra adulti, tutto è lecito. Diventa meno lecita la continuazione di un rapporto malato (e per me il vostro lo è) quando ci sono dei minori.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

attenti a digitare cuckold troppe volte perché potrebbe apparire nada mas con tanto di tappeto di guanaco di scorta


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nel senso che mi sembra che lo stiamo mazzuolando troppo.
> 
> Io gli ho rimproverato il mancato impegno alla base, altri gli rimproverano la "mancanza di dignità".
> 
> Non so, lui ha espresso il tema ma non ha detto AIUTATEMI A LASCIARLA, mi pare. Ci sono un sacco di uomini che ci godono a fare i traditi "consapevolmente" (Cuckold) magari è uno di quelli!!!


 
ma lui sembrerebbe soffrirne, è per questo che l'unico consiglio sensato è "lasciala". se ne godesse personalmente direi "contento tu...."


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho risposto subito ma ero al lavoro...la storia comunque è vera, me ne vergogno e ci soffro.
> Preciso subito che non siamo ancora sposati legalmente x i troppi impegni con i bimbi, ma vogliamo farlo al più presto e lei me l'ha riconfermato anche dopo la confessione della sua "sbandata".
> A chi mi consiglia di farmi la moglie del capo...è cessa e comunque non mi interessa fare sesso con chi non amo.E comunque la moglie del capo non ne sa nulla...se lo scoprisse lo butterebbe fuori di casa e lui ne ha una paura folle.
> Verena, capisco che sei schifata dalle persone deboli come probabilmente sono io, ma x me essere sposati o convivere non cambia nulla dal punto di vista morale...per lei e per i figli darei la vita, e non solo a parole...inutile dirti quanti genitori sposati non farebbero la stessa cosa.
> ...


Va bene, questo è troppo!!!
Dice che non vuol perdere te e i figli??!?!?!?
Allora abbia il buon gusto di rinunciare al tradimento solo sessuale (le emozioni le ha provate, ora che altro vuol!!?!?!?!?!?) e di guardare avanti!!!
Ci sono due soluzioni: o guardi la tapparella abbassata per TUTTA LA VITA oppure prendi in mano la tua vita e quella delal tua famiglia e la butti fuori..... vedrai che tornerà, con la coda fra le gambe!!! E porca miseria, che esempio sei per i tuoi figli!?!?!?


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fissa la data, ma non lo diciamo ad asu che temo si incazzi


 contaci!


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Spero che abbia cambiato le lenzuola.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Spero che abbia cambiato le lenzuola.


ma anche no


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

comunque raga...se in questo forum arrivano i NAS...
scappate perché ci arrestano


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...lo trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe.


no, guarda, davvero, non è così semplice!!
Se la scelta fosse tra il tuo dolore e quello dei tuoi figli, credi cehe 40sconosciuti ti direbbero 'no, pensa solo a te stesso'?????
La scelta è fra un uomo vittima che trasmette ai suoi figli l'idea di un matrimonio/coppia in cui la madre tromba con chi capita nel loro letto e il marito fa il cagnolino che aspetta sullo zerbino di stendersi tra le stesse lenzuola e invece un uomo che rispetti se stesso e faccia delle scelte in rispetto a sè!!! un uomo in grado di dire 'dentro o fuori' ad una signora che non sa scegliere e che.... nel frattempo sceglie tutto.
Nemmeno i tronisti di Maria de Filippi sono così egoisti, egocentrici e cattivi!!! Oltre ad essere lei un pericolossissimo esempio per i vostri figli!!!
Aiutala a rientrare in sè e non nasconderti dietro al dito dicendo di non voler far soffrire i figli. Puoi mettere tutte le maschere che vuoi, ma loro vedono oltre.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque raga...se in questo forum arrivano i NAS...
> scappate perché ci arrestano


Io sono pulita


----------



## Old sheldon (25 Marzo 2009)

"e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime...che diamine, siamo uomini o no? e"

Gran bel Fake,ma hai fatto un errore nella sceneggiatura, le lacrime dovevano scendere quando vedevi loro uscire dal portone o almeno scrivere e citare questo momento 
topico che invece hai completamente dimenticato di descrivere.


----------



## Old mirtilla (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è vero. e non ci sarà neanche una bugia! "dov'eri amore?" "a trombare col capo" "ah ok, ce n'è ancora per me o si fa domani e stare facciamo una partita a tennis con la wii?"
> potrebbe essere un matrimonio eterno.


 
vada per la wii....tanto sempre con le palle gioco!


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no


 Per soffrire fino in fondo, eh?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per soffrire fino in fondo, eh?


ha fatto 30...faccia 31


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

sheldon ha detto:


> "e mentre aspettavo di poter rientrare guardavo l'auto del suo capo parcheggiata sotto casa nostra, la tapparella della nostra camera da letto abbassata e mi davo del coglione mentre trattenevo le lacrime...che diamine, siamo uomini o no? e"
> 
> Gran bel Fake,ma hai fatto un errore nella sceneggiatura, le lacrime dovevano scendere quando vedevi loro uscire dal portone o almeno scrivere e citare questo momento
> topico che invece hai completamente dimenticato di descrivere.


Ti sbagli Sheldon, nella sceneggiatura originale, il marito guargda le tapparelle abbassate, prende la porta di casa, gira le chiavi nellaserratura, zompa sul letto dove stanno i due...e zum zum


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti sbagli Sheldon, nella sceneggiatura originale, il marito guargda le tapparelle abbassate, prende la porta di casa, gira le chiavi nellaserratura, zompa sul letto dove stanno i due...e zum zum


e vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e vissero tutti felici e contenti


mica troppo.....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Spero che abbia cambiato le lenzuola.


no, le fa cambiare a lui.

lei deve correre al lavoro a fare il turno pomeridiano.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque raga...se in questo forum arrivano i NAS...
> scappate perché ci arrestano
















  p  erché?


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, le fa ambiare a lui.
> 
> lei deve correre al lavoro a fare il turno pomeridiano.


Lui le conserva.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Lui le conserva.


no, pettta..non  voglio sapere per cosa....-)

qui rido ma c'è da piangere...


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, pettta..non voglio sapere per cosa....-)
> 
> qui rido ma c'è da piangere...


Non lo so. Poi mi si è interrotto il collegamento.


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate devo tornare al lavoro...so che non mi crederete ma lei mi dice che questa cosa la fa soffrire, vedermi soffrire dico, ma non riesce a farne a meno...credo la aiuti a superare lo stress dei bimbi e dei tanti impegni...è difficile eliminare la persona che ami e rovinare psicologicamente i figli...l*o trovo egoista da parte mia...100 volte meglio soffrire di persona che far soffrire chi non ha colpe*.


 
Oh Madonnina bella, un'altro candidato alla beatitudine!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 (xche ultimamente tutti sti nick ambigui????)
e' un vitellone che ti parla
lo rifara'....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*ale*



Alexantro ha detto:


> famiglio68 (xche ultimamente tutti sti nick ambigui????)
> e' un vitellone che ti parla
> lo rifara'....


famme capi'..

se eri na pecora che gli rispondevi?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> famme capi'..
> 
> se eri na pecora che gli rispondevi?


 
che lo avrebbe rifatto alla pecora....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> famme capi'..
> 
> se eri na pecora che gli rispondevi?


 beeeee beeeeee beeeeeee


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che lo avrebbe rifatto alla pecora....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beeeee beeeeee beeeeeee



che humor, vitello.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che humor, vitello.


 che te devo di'......


----------



## Old famiglio68 (25 Marzo 2009)

Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
Comunque rassicuro chi si preoccupava del fatto che i figli vedessero certe cose...non succederà mai, non ne sentiranno nemmeno parlare e non ne vedranno gli effetti su di me...almeno in questo sono sicuro di me stesso.
Continuate pure ad insultarmi se vi fa stare bene...potrebbe essere una forma di esorcizzare la paura che potrebbe capitare a voi.


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


Veramente non è tanto facile buttarla fuori casa. Te lo assicuro. dovrai andartene tu. Ma non vedo alte soluzioni.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


 ti ho già detto che puoi mettere tutte le maschere che vuoi: un bambino vede oltre.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Marzo 2009)

in effetti qualche forumista un p'o' cosi qua ha il viziaccio di sospettare che tutte le storie riportate devono essere x forza inventate......lo hanno fatto anche con me


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente non è tanto facile buttarla fuori casa. Te lo assicuro. dovrai andartene tu. Ma non vedo alte soluzioni.


 Se ha le prove che gli mette le corna addirittura in casa, non ci riuscirebbe comunque?


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ha le prove che gli mette le corna addirittura in casa, non ci riuscirebbe comunque?


L'utilizzo della casa viene assegnata a chi ottiene l'affidamento dei figli.
E nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è la madre.
A meno che non si dimostri l'incapacità mentale della donna di prendersi cura dei minori. 
Il tradimento non rientra in casi di incapacità mentale


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ha le prove che gli mette le corna addirittura in casa, non ci riuscirebbe comunque?


NO.
E poi quali prove? Dovrebbe utilizzare solo quelle legali.
Comunque non è sposato. Non c'è nulla da sciogliere. Rimane solo la casa. Ma la casa viene attribuita ai figli. E nessun giudice toglie i figli alla madre (se non nei casi di instabilità mentale , tossicodipendenza e alcoolismo)


----------



## Iris (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'utilizzo della casa viene assegnata a chi ottiene l'affidamento dei figli.
> E nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è la madre.
> A meno che non si dimostri l'incapacità mentale della donna di prendersi cura dei minori.
> Il tradimento non rientra in casi di incapacità mentale


Il tradimento non è considerato neanche la causa della fine di un rapporto. La cassazione dice: chi tradisce dimostra di aver cessato di amare. Quindi il tradimento è l'effetto, non la causa. Senza nesso causa effetto, niente addebito.
Comunque ripeto non sono sposati


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


 
Gli effetti su di te si vedranno eccome Fam: come pensi che riuscirai ad essere l'uomo sereno che eri sapendo che la donna che ami si scopa un altro nel tuo letto e non ha nessuna intenzione di smettere?


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


Ma a parte il buttarla o meno fuori casa...lei come giustifica il suo comportamento? Hai detto che non è innamorata di quell'uomo, per cui cos'è che prova...ossessione?
E se tu non avessi accettato la situazione imponendole (e mi parebbe il minimo sindacale) di troncare immediatamente ogni rapporto, lei ti avrebbe lasciato?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


x quanto mi riguarda ti ho risposto seriamente. Ma tu non ci senti....e non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Lei non ti ama e sai perchè mi permetto di affermarlo? Perchè l'amore è in primis rispetto che lei non ha. Le piace il sesso? E a chi non piace? Solo che le persone che rispettano chi hanno accanto non si buttano tra le braccia del primo che passa. 
Perdonami...è una sgualdrina.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Gli effetti su di te si vedranno eccome Fam: come pensi che riuscirai ad essere l'uomo sereno che eri sapendo che la donna che ami si scopa un altro nel tuo letto e non ha nessuna intenzione di smettere?





















fam, rifletti su questa cosa, è la più importante... e rifletti sul fatto che non è normale che la propria moglie/convivente si comporti così... e rifletti sul fatto che nn è normale che TU ti comporti così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e cmq, credendo che la tua storia sia vera, nn hai ancora risposto a vari quesiti che ti sono stati posti, uno su tutti: nn pensi che forse dovresti parlare con uno psicologo del fatto che nn riesci a reagire di fronte a tua moglie che tromba col suo capo nel tuo letto?


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...




quando capita che ti sfottiamo è solo perchè la tua storia è incredibile, inverosimile e non regge...ma gli sfottò saranno stati il 5% degli interventi, l'altro 95 sono argomentazioni serie a cui non corrispondi, ma.....ti lamenti, e questo non si chiama lamento.net, nè è il sito della conferenza episcopale...

se la tua storia è vera,si sta cercando di farti capire che stai sbagliando di grosso, che essendo figlio di separati dovresti ben sapere per quanto meno due persone si lasciano, non dovresti essere educato al martirio...


e poi ti prego...non mettere mai più in mezzo i figli, perchè (se sei credente) fai un grosso peccato...l'educazione si dà con i fatti, mica con le apparenze e le chiacchiere



quando stavi sotto la finestra chiusa a guardare tu e i tuoi vicini l'auto del super uomo, che cosa hai pensato...
hai prospettato delle opzioni su come agire? 
che pensieri hai maturato?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> x quanto mi riguarda ti ho risposto seriamente. Ma tu non ci senti....e *non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. *


questo è un tratto tipico del troll...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente non è tanto facile buttarla fuori casa. Te lo assicuro. dovrai andartene tu. Ma non vedo alte soluzioni.



lui forse non lo sa.


comunque famiglio, non volevo insultarti. ho riso per sdrammatizzare ed esorcizzare..sono veramente sciccata dal comportamento di tua moglie...vedi tu.e lei.

la vita è tua e pare che tu sia comprensibilmente molto in difesa.

è talmente folle il dolore che ti piace provare, che qualche dobbio sul fatto che sia* grave dipendenza *e NON amore ..al posto tuo lo avrei.

una ultima cosa....per esperienza: i figli capiscono TUTTO. pure se diventi muto.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> questo è un tratto tipico del troll...


 
non ti si può guardare con quell'avatar


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


e chi lo garantisce?
tu? 
la tua signora??
e se per caso tornano prima da scuola e vedono te sotto in macchina e la madre in camera con il capo??
per quanto riguarda la paura che potrebbe capitare anche a noi puoi starne si certo che non permetterei mai a nessuno di umiliarmi come fa la tua donna e non accetterei mai un simile comportamento, nè per amore nè per comodo nè per nessun motivo.
te l'ho detto, non hai dignità e siccome peraltro non dici altro che accetti per amore e per i figli tieniti la tua donna allegrotta


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> NO.
> E poi quali prove? Dovrebbe utilizzare solo quelle legali.
> Comunque non è sposato. Non c'è nulla da sciogliere. Rimane solo la casa. Ma la casa viene attribuita ai figli. E nessun giudice toglie i figli alla madre (se non nei casi di instabilità mentale , tossicodipendenza e alcoolismo)


assolutamente cosi!


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> questo è un tratto tipico del troll...



infatti!

...e se continua a non argomentare abbandono il 3d, perchè se metti un argomento "particolare" e poi scompari, bè lo ritengo molto più serio e dignitoso di esser presente e interagire

SEMPRE CHE LA STORIA SIA FALSA, COSA DI CUI POSSIAMO LEGITTIMAMENTE SOSPETTARE


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> infatti!
> 
> ...e se continua a non argomentare *abbandono il 3d,*


e di noi due?? che ne sarà ?


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e chi lo garantisce?
> tu?
> la tua signora??
> e se per caso tornano prima da scuola e vedono te sotto in macchina e la madre in camera con il capo??
> ...




grazie...(è amore)
l'ho pensato e poi mi son dimenticato di dirglielo, e l'avessi incontrato prima a famiglio...sicuramente non ci saremmo lasciati io e mia moglie...del resto ho solo dei sospetti...a sentir come succede in giro....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


poi il bello è che sei talmente fuori che sembra tu voglia rassicurare noi..ma non vedi che stai rassicurando te stesso?

scusa famiglio..perchè poi non famiglia..vabbè....

ma a noi, che ci fregherebbe che quella stronza di tua moglie si scopa l'intero condominio con città inclusa?

Ti piace soffrire e piangere consegnandole pure la vostra camera da letto?

ma sti cazzi!

e non mi venite a dire che prima di qyesto intervento io non sia stata civile.
perchè ora mi sento preso per il culo , limite mio, ed esco dal tred.

ps. sono stata cornificata e ho dato e ora sono separata, ma bello mio, quantomeno nel mio letto, ad aspettarli ....sotto il portone.... per aspettare che finissero.pangendo...beh...questa paura non la esorcizzero' mai..


...credo che al minimo, entrambi, avrebbero finito di copulare al pronto soccorso.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e di noi due?? che ne sarà ?



cara...ti ho risposto appena sotto...nel pensiero....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non ti si può guardare con quell'avatar


bello, eh? una tale bellezza la può aver concepita solo angelodelmale.


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avanti oscar, lo scherzo è bello quando dura poco


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> attenti a digitare cuckold troppe volte perché potrebbe apparire nada mas con tanto di tappeto di guanaco di scorta


dici che non è passato a ritirare quello che aveva in lavanderia?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

tornando a famiglio: è tutto talmente assurdo che non può che essere vero.
non capisco, però, se lo sdegno che manifestate sia poi lo specchio della coerenza con la quale vivete.
è facile dire agli altri cosa è meglio per loro.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tornando a famiglio: è tutto talmente assurdo che non può che essere vero.
> non capisco, però, se lo sdegno che manifestate *sia poi lo specchio della coerenza con la quale vivete.*
> è facile dire agli altri cosa è meglio per loro.


ma cosa dici??
tu la trovi una cosa normale questa storia?
lo specchio della coerenza cosa c'entra?
non è facile dire agli altri, ma su richiesta di consigli uno non si tira indietro


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tornando a famiglio: è tutto talmente assurdo che non può che essere vero.
> non capisco, però, se lo sdegno che manifestate sia poi lo specchio della coerenza con la quale vivete.
> è facile dire agli altri cosa è meglio per loro.


anna, c'è un limite a tutto....
avrei persino capito che lui accettasse il tradimento accaduto, come fatto sporadico, o addirittura come condotta di coppia, purchè condivisa. Ma aspettare sotto il portone che l'altro vada via è davvero masochista e dato che lui ci sta male... è quantomeno FOLLE!!!
Se poi lei tradisce solo per sesso, alla richiesta di  lui 'scegli' la risposta dovrebbe essere scontata.
Eppure lui la richiesta non la vuol fare..... mah!


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tornando a famiglio: è tutto talmente assurdo che non può che essere vero.
> non capisco, però, se lo sdegno che manifestate sia poi lo specchio della coerenza con la quale vivete.
> è facile dire agli altri cosa è meglio per loro.


 

Per carità, sarà pur vero che uno quando alle cose c'è dentro le vede in maniera diversa, ma qui la situazione che Famiglio ha descritto è allucinante...difficilmente qualcuno potrebbe dirgli: Hai ragione tientela stretta non fartela scappare!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tornando a famiglio: è tutto talmente assurdo che non può che essere vero.
> non capisco, però, se lo sdegno che manifestate sia poi lo specchio della coerenza con la quale vivete.
> è facile dire agli altri cosa è meglio per loro.


nn capisco cosa c'entri la coerenza, nessuno ha predicato chissà che, a me pare che lo sdegno aumenti proporzionalmente alla sua voglia di non rispondere(*) o di affrontare i problemi.


(*) e per questo comincio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa dici??
> tu la trovi una cosa normale questa storia?
> lo specchio della coerenza cosa c'entra?
> non è facile dire agli altri, ma su richiesta di consigli uno non si tira indietro


si, perchè è solito tra tutti noi stare al portone sotto la pioggia ad aspettare che il coinuge abbia finito di scopare...piangendo pure...venirlo poi a raccontare qui...e aspettare che una Anna dica _poveretto..quanto è cattiva tua moglie, e come lo sono questi sul forum_



dopo tutte le argomentazioni che ho dato, mi avesse risposto ad una sola, una.

Anna, va a quel paese. tu vuoi solo provocare .

fosse la volta che mi bannano sarebbe un onore per avertici mandato.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn capisco cosa c'entri la coerenza, nessuno ha predicato chissà che, a me pare che lo sdegno aumenti proporzionalmente alla sua voglia di non rispondere(*) o di affrontare i problemi.
> 
> 
> (*) e per questo comincio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto


meno male che lo scrivi anche tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn capisco cosa c'entri la coerenza, nessuno ha predicato chissà che, a me pare che lo sdegno aumenti proporzionalmente alla sua voglia di non rispondere(*) o di affrontare i problemi.
> 
> 
> (*) e per questo comincio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto




appunto...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa dici??
> tu la trovi una cosa normale questa storia?
> lo specchio della coerenza cosa c'entra?
> non è facile dire agli altri, ma su richiesta di consigli uno non si tira indietro


mica ho detto che la trovo una cosa normale... ma non la trovo così irreale come dite voi. sono più frequenti di quel che si immagina situazioni come questa.

sullo specchio: volevo dire che ognuno di noi vive più di qualche contraddizione nella sua vita.
o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, perchè è solito tra tutti noi stare al portone sotto la pioggia ad aspettare che il coinuge abbia finito di scopare...piangendo pure...*venirlo poi a raccontare qui...e aspettare che una Anna dica poveretto..quanto è cattiva tua moglie, e come lo sono questi sul forum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ops ti avevo pure in agenda ma è più forte di me: sono sbadata.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica ho detto che la trovo una cosa normale... ma non la trovo così irreale come dite voi. sono più frequenti di quel che si immagina situazioni come questa.
> 
> sullo specchio:* volevo dire che ognuno di noi vive più di qualche contraddizione nella sua vita.*
> o no?



certamente, ma ammetterai che esistono i limiti nella vita, e non vedo cosa trovi da salvare in questa storia...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica ho detto che la trovo una cosa normale... ma non la trovo così irreale come dite voi. *sono più frequenti di quel che si immagina situazioni come questa.*
> 
> sullo specchio: *volevo dire che ognuno di noi vive più di qualche contraddizione nella sua vita.*
> o no?


 
tu ne conosci molte?? hai molte amiche/amici che hanno una situazione di questo tipo? 

anna, sicuramente siamo pieni di contraddizioni, ma ti posso dire con certezza e devi credermi che a 41 anni per amore non tollererei mai un comportamento di questo tipo da un uomo, non per altro, ma perchè un minimo di rispetto e di amore per me stessa ce l'ho, e sotto un certo livello certi comportamenti dovrebbero non essere accettabili per nessuno.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certamente, ma ammetterai che esistono i limiti nella vita, e non vedo cosa trovi da salvare in questa storia...


non ti avevo letto.
hai ragione, è vero amore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica ho detto che la trovo una cosa normale... ma non la trovo così irreale come dite voi. sono più frequenti di quel che si immagina situazioni come questa.
> 
> *sullo specchio: volevo dire che ognuno di noi vive più di qualche contraddizione nella sua vita.*
> o no?


si, nessuno è perfetto, certo... però mi pare che lui _esageri _un po'  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 e soprattutto nn risponda a certe riflessioni serie fatte da vari di noi.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certamente, ma ammetterai che esistono i limiti nella vita, e non vedo cosa trovi da salvare in questa storia...





Brugola ha detto:


> tu ne conosci molte?? hai molte amiche/amici che hanno una situazione di questo tipo?
> 
> anna, sicuramente siamo pieni di contraddizioni, ma ti posso dire con certezza e devi credermi che a 41 anni per amore non tollererei mai un comportamento di questo tipo da un uomo, non per altro, ma perchè un minimo di rispetto e di amore per me stessa ce l'ho, e sotto un certo livello certi comportamenti dovrebbero non essere accettabili per nessuno.





Brugola ha detto:


> non ti avevo letto.
> hai ragione, è vero amore




senti...ma come và col tuo tipo??




...non fate mai discussioni???


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *tu ne conosci molte*?? hai molte amiche/amici che hanno una situazione di questo tipo?
> 
> anna, sicuramente siamo pieni di contraddizioni, ma ti posso dire con certezza e devi credermi che a 41 anni per amore non tollererei mai un comportamento di questo tipo da un uomo, non per altro, ma perchè un minimo di rispetto e di amore per me stessa ce l'ho, e sotto un certo livello certi comportamenti dovrebbero non essere accettabili per nessuno.


conosco me.
e, tanto per dire, per storiacce e casini vari so di non avere tutte le viti apposto ma sono ancora con lui. catastroficamente, direi, con tutto il male che ci siamo fatti e continuiamo a farci.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> conosco me.
> e, tanto per dire, per storiacce e casini vari so di non avere tutte le viti apposto ma sono ancora con lui. catastroficamente, direi, con tutto il male che ci siamo fatti e continuiamo a farci.




...qui ci stiamo indignando delle modalità...non del senso del tradimento


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, nessuno è perfetto, certo... però mi pare che lui _esageri _un po'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siete troppo "normali" per capire chi vive situazioni assurde come la sua.

nb: la mia non è provocazione.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...qui ci stiamo indignando delle modalità...non del senso del tradimento


le modalità, Iago, sono sempre una conseguenza di quello che c'era prima fra di loro.
è assurdo ma come ho detto, è talmente assurdo da essere vero.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> siete troppo "normali" per capire chi vive situazioni assurde come la sua.
> 
> nb: la mia non è provocazione.


che ne sai tu di quello che abbiamo fatto o subìto per amore?
il fatto che troviamo inaccettabile che lui stia sotto casa mentre lei tromba con il capo ci rende normali?
ma dai..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> siete troppo "normali" per capire chi vive situazioni assurde come la sua.
> 
> nb: la mia non è provocazione.


ci credo che nn sia una provocazione, boh, che ti devo dire, obiettivamente a me sembra assurdo che ci si possa ridurre così... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  resta il fatto che cmq aspetto che ci dia qualche dettaglio e qualche risposta in più...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> le modalità, Iago, sono sempre una conseguenza di quello che c'era prima fra di loro.
> è assurdo ma come ho detto, è talmente assurdo da essere vero.



ho capito...io difficilmente parlo di dignità, perchè è troppo personale quello che uno sente, ma ci sono dei limiti che valgono per tutti (ovviamente nessuno lo obbliga, ma se viene a chiedere...)


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> senti...ma come và col tuo tipo??


mi sposo domani.
ma niente di serio


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che ne sai tu di quello che abbiamo fatto o subìto per amore?
> il fatto che troviamo inaccettabile che lui stia sotto casa mentre lei tromba con il capo ci rende normali?
> ma dai..


se ti indigni così tanto vuol dire che tu non hai mai dovuto accettare situazioni assurde come questa e quindi ti considero ancora "normale".


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Interessante sarebbe capire cosa   intende per " troppo normale".


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sposo domani.
> ma niente di serio

























tuffati però...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sposo domani.
> ma niente di serio


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Interessante sarebbe capire cosa intende per "normale".


in effetti capisco che sia difficile capirlo...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sposo domani.
> ma niente di serio




_fortunatooo!!_


(credevo avessi glissato, invece è una bella risposta)


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*ANNA*



Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti capisco che sia difficile capirlo...


e spiegalo! NoRMALE=

a. non patologico?

b. borghese

c. comune

d. noioso

e non comune

f..che ne so,,,spiegati..perchè io non ci credo che tu stai sotto la finestra a piangere e gli cambi anche le lenzuola.

ti immagino che accetti, ma ti incazzi come iena -magari con te  stessa-e ti ubriachi..questo ad es. sarebbe piu' comprensibile.


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se ti indigni così tanto vuol dire che tu non hai mai *dovuto accettare* situazioni assurde come questa e quindi ti considero ancora "normale".


nel senso con l'accetta vero?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se ti indigni così tanto vuol dire che tu non hai mai dovuto accettare situazioni assurde come questa e quindi ti considero ancora "normale".


è da sempre che tu dai alla parola normale una valenza negativa che non approvo.
cmq la mollo qua


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> _fortunatooo!!_
> 
> 
> (credevo avessi glissato, invece è una bella risposta)


e alla cerimonia suoneranno mariano e i belli dentro.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e alla cerimonia suoneranno mariano e i belli dentro.


no fiori, solo cime





































giusto brugolina??


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è da sempre che tu dai alla parola normale una valenza negativa che non approvo.
> cmq la mollo qua


ma quando mai.. assolutamente!
e non pretendo che capiate.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> no fiori, *solo cime*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sento che mi sto innamorando


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quando mai.. assolutamente!
> e non pretendo che capiate.


ma hai il potere , l'oppotunità di spiegarti pero'.

perchè brugola ha ragione, tu dai una eccezione negativa e sminuente assai a questo aggettivo che ci appiccichi...quindi quantomeno dovresti tentare di farti capire...a meno che...


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sento che mi sto innamorando


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


>


ecco


meno due


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> 
> meno due


è che con le cime mi ha trafitto il cuore


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che con le cime mi ha trafitto il cuore




...ormai ti conosco e ho capito cosa fare per renderti felice...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sposo domani.
> ma niente di serio


 
Congratulazioni Brugoletta! Augurissimi!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che con le cime mi ha trafitto il cuore



lo so che hai un debole per le rape..

a parte gi scherzi..ma lo sai che ti ci vedo con iago...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ormai ti conosco e ho capito cosa fare per renderti felice...

















tu e brugo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





angelo e mambo serpe 

	
	
		
		
	


	






chi manca?


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Congratulazioni Brugoletta! Augurissimi!!!!


quanto sei tenera lale.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scherzavo eh??


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo so che hai un debole per le rape..
> 
> a parte gi scherzi..ma lo sai che ti ci vedo con iago...



sì, ma io non voglio tradire, nè tantomeno far tradire....risolviamo il problema precedente...tutti insieme magari....






















(e poi RAPE A CHI????)


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e spiegalo!
> 
> a. non patologico?
> 
> ...


 
g. come: Gennarì ma quanti pesc ved intra a vasc? 
ci stann i pesci intra a vasca?
e che guardavi Gennarì?
guardav u ciel.


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ormai ti conosco e ho capito cosa fare per renderti felice...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sì, ma io non voglio tradire, nè tantomeno far tradire....risolviamo il problema precedente...tutti insieme magari....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dettagli ininfluenti....iago stai a badare a lcapello 

	
	
		
		
	


	





rapa come cima di rapa!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> g. come: Gennarì ma quanti pesc ved intra a vasc?
> ci stann i pesci intra a vasca?
> e che guardavi Gennarì?
> guardav u ciel.


si anna, si.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dettagli ininfluenti....iago stai a badare a lcapello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lo dicevo in senso ampio....
















(intendevamo altre cime 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ma le orecchiette con le cime di rapa gliele preparo tranquillamente...)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

chi ha visto il film "il proiezonista" ?

mi sembra una storia tratta da lì......uguale uguale, cambia solo l'ambientazione: di là un treno, di quà il portone sotto casa.

vabbè....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*iago*



Iago ha detto:


> lo dicevo in senso ampio....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fatte servi' da quel mostro in cucina- brugo)....vedrai che 

ammore scoppierà


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

*irri*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> chi ha visto il film "il proiezonista" ?
> 
> mi sembra una storia tratta da lì......uguale uguale, cambia solo l'ambientazione: di là un treno, di quà il portone sotto casa.
> 
> vabbè....


no.

ma è interesante?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no.
> 
> ma è interesante?


se ti piace la Russia degli anni che furono.....


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fatte servi' da quel mostro in cucina- brugo)....vedrai che
> 
> ammore scoppierà



è brava??


avevo capito di no, e che dovevo preparare io da mangiare....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> è brava??
> 
> 
> avevo capito di no, e che dovevo preparare io da mangiare....


Brava?!!!!!!

ma la leggi o no?

uomo disinteressato..e meno male che l'ami...


se ti legge rompe il  fidnzamento...valle a chiedere scusa....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se ti piace la Russia degli anni che furono.....


ma è du palle me sa..


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

vedetevi " LA DUCHESSA"

merita.

non c'entra col tema...è altra robba.


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Brava?!!!!!!
> 
> ma la leggi o no?
> 
> ...




...ma no...è che il primo istinto è quello di prepare da mangiare per lei...piattini fatti con le mie mani solo per lei...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma no...è che il primo istinto è quello di prepare da mangiare per lei...piattini fatti con le mie mani solo per lei...


bellino lui....la vuole proteggere da vero uomo..

( chissà quando arrivail culo che ci fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Iago (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bellino lui....la vuole proteggere da vero uomo..
> 
> ( chissà quando arrivail culo che ci fa
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (25 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanto sei tenera lale..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Brava?!!!!!!
> 
> ma la leggi o no?
> 
> ...



m guarda che è tutta chiacchiere e distintivo, ha pure rubato il mestolino


----------



## Old Angel (25 Marzo 2009)

famiglio68 ha detto:


> Scusate, non capisco perchè alcuni dicano che potrebbe essere una storia inventata e non capisco chi e perchè dovrebbe farlo.
> Capisco che sto sbagliando a gestire la cosa e cercando in internet ho trovato questo forum dove pensavo di poter trovare qualche consiglio utile magari da chi ha avuto storie simili.
> Capisco meno la voglia di prendere in giro...ma probabilmente se non ci si passa certe cose non si possono capire.
> Certo, sarebbe più facile buttarla fuori casa...riuscire a passare sopra l'amore che provo comunque per lei e sopra le conseguenze psicologiche sui bimbi...
> ...


Io ti credo perchè purtroppo è stata proposta la stessa cosa a me, mi vergogno a dirlo...ma avevo anche accettato...questo però solo per la bellezza di 6 ore...al mattino quando mi sono svegliato mi sono chiesto se ero rincoglionito e li mi sono anche reso conto che non ero tutto intero di testa....ne io ne lei, e pochi giorni dopo presi appuntamento da uno psicologo e cominciai il mio bel viaggetto di recupero che durò un anno.
La proposta della tua compagna è altamente egoista e egocentrica....e chissà se in questo momento pur avendo l'altro accetterrebbe la stessa cosa da te?....quando dicevo di farti la moglie del capo (o altra) e poi fargli la stessa proposta alla tua consorte mica scherzavo


----------



## Old Wired (25 Marzo 2009)

chiediti solo una cosa (anche se per il momento mi pare di capire che la scelta l'hai fatta): preferisci una vita divisa con una donna che di notte dorme di fianco a te e magari la sera stessa sai che è stata con un altro o una vita senza di lei? 
I tuoi figli pensi che non ne risentiranno di questa cosa? non nel senso che glielo dovete per forza dire, ma nel senso che non ci credo che lei possa amare te e andare a letto con un altro, e questa mancanza di amore nei tuoi confronti prima o poi salterà fuori ...

in fin dei conti non hai 70 anni, se vuoi sei ancora in tempo per rifarti una vita e comunque per uscire da questo inferno che è oggi. 

Scusa la schiettezza, ma pensaci


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tornando a famiglio: è tutto talmente assurdo che non può che essere vero.
> non capisco, però, se lo sdegno che manifestate sia poi lo specchio della coerenza con la quale vivete.
> *è facile dire agli altri cosa è meglio per loro*.


No, è facile invece che nella stessa situazione avrei preso lei a pedate nel culo, e l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa... a prescindere da cosa prescrive la legge. Qui non si tratta di un tradimento come tanti, ma di rapporti sadomaso. 
Poi se uno vuol vivere come un quaquaraquà, libero di farlo... ma che almeno non si offenda se scrive certe cose e glielo si fa notare.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, è facile invece che nella stessa situazione avrei preso lei a pedate nel culo, e l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa... a prescindere da cosa prescrive la legge. Qui non si tratta di un tradimento come tanti, ma di rapporti sadomaso.
> Poi se uno vuol vivere come un quaquaraquà, libero di farlo... ma che almeno non si offenda se scrive certe cose e glielo si fa notare.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, è facile invece che nella stessa situazione avrei preso lei a pedate nel culo, e l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa... a prescindere da cosa prescrive la legge. Qui non si tratta di un tradimento come tanti, ma di rapporti sadomaso.
> Poi se uno vuol vivere come un quaquaraquà, libero di farlo... ma che almeno non si offenda se scrive certe cose e glielo si fa notare.


è stato il mio primo e unico commento


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Probabilmente poi sarei andato a trovare il Verderame Augusto... gli avrei servito un brodino con l'ovino, per rimetterlo in forze, poverino...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabilmente poi sarei andato a trovare il Verderame Augusto... gli avrei servito un brodino con l'ovino, per rimetterlo in forze, poverino...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabilmente poi sarei andato a trovare il Verderame Augusto... gli avrei servito un brodino con l'ovino, per rimetterlo in forze, poverino...


 

e se lo doveva sorbire tutto fino all'ultima goccia!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.

E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e se lo doveva sorbire tutto fino all'ultima goccia!!


 Offre la casa...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.
> *
> E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.*


onestamente a me sembra solo follia ed egoismo allo stato puro.
Oltretutto a me non risulta affatto che l'idea attraversi la mente di TUTTE le traditrici


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. *Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.*
> 
> E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.


lo trovo disgustoso e francamente non conosco molte donne che lo fanno.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Tentare di render complice la propria vittima è la cosa più disgustosa che esista. In qualunque caso della vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è stato il mio primo e unico commento




è vero...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.
> 
> E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.



quando si sostiytuisce alla figura coniugale il Papa'.che è l legge, la regola, la morale....


Lui nel contempo vuole mamma'...e vissero beati entrambi senza fare i genitori...

bella storia di amore, comune a miliardi di altre...

pero' sotto alla finestra no porco casso...no....


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando si sostiytuisce alla figura coniugale il Papa'.che è l legge, la regola, la morale....
> 
> 
> Lui nel contempo vuole mamma'...e vissero beati entrambi senza fare i genitori...
> ...


sotto la finestra con fratelli, sorelle ed amici ...... e basta


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando si sostiytuisce alla figura coniugale il Papa'.che è l legge, la regola, la morale....
> 
> 
> Lui nel contempo vuole mamma'...e vissero beati entrambi senza fare i genitori...
> ...


 
esatto. Donne e uomini che tradiscono spesso regrediscono allo stato adolescenziale, e il coniuge (vedi caso Amarax) diventa il Grande Padre o la Grande Madre che tutto perdona e tollera....!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente a me sembra solo follia ed egoismo allo stato puro.
> Oltretutto a me non risulta affatto che l'idea attraversi la mente di TUTTE le traditrici


 
attenzione, non mi riferisco all'idea di rendere il coniuge partner consenziente di un gioco a tre (anche solo virtuale), ma semplicemente a quella di "renderlo testimone" del proprio nuovo sentimento...!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> attenzione, non mi riferisco all'idea di rendere il coniuge partner consenziente di un gioco a tre (anche solo virtuale), ma semplicemente a quella di "renderlo testimone" del proprio nuovo sentimento...!


follia ed egoismo lo stesso.
L'ho fatto anch'io una sola volta e mi sono sentita l'ultima delle merde


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Ecco appunto.

Ma quando si tradisce si è merde. Grazie a Dio poi si puo' uscirne.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.
> 
> E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.


uff ma che barba. ma è assolutamente necessario voler a tutti costi trovare una giustificazione o una spiegazione psilcologica a una che vuole scopare con altri e avere il benestare del marito? è egoista, rozza, irrispettosa e... allegra. punto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> 
> Ma quando si tradisce si è merde. Grazie a Dio poi si puo' uscirne.


In realtà io avevo già lasciato il mio ex e,sapendo che ne aveva sofferto, gli ho pure parlato del nuovo aspettandomi comprensione e che ne gioisse con me...
non mi son mai vergognata tanto...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

ehhhhh

Sarebbe bello comportarsi sempre bene. Avevo quell'idea lì', crescendo ho capito che tutti sbagliamo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehhhhh
> 
> Sarebbe bello comportarsi sempre bene. Avevo quell'idea lì', crescendo ho capito che tutti sbagliamo.


 
non tutti allo stesso modo. di fatto tu giustifichi e comprendi solo certi errori. altri li metti in croce.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Angelo, mangiato pesante? 

Di che parli?!


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> In realtà io avevo già lasciato il mio ex e,sapendo che ne aveva sofferto, *gli ho pure parlato del nuovo aspettandomi comprensione e che ne gioisse con me*...
> non mi son mai vergognata tanto...


Capisco la tua buona fede, ma è solo aggiungere sofferenza a sofferenza... meglio chiudere con una mezza verità, limitandosi a dire che non si è più innamorati, IMHO.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uff ma che barba. ma è assolutamente necessario voler a tutti costi trovare una giustificazione o una spiegazione psilcologica a una che vuole scopare con altri e avere il benestare del marito? è egoista, rozza, irrispettosa e... allegra. punto.




no angelo...ma figurati....io a quella la sbatterei nel cassonetto ei rifiuti, e manco organici.

a schiaffoni..un culo cosi le farei.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco la tua buona fede, ma è solo aggiungere sofferenza a sofferenza... meglio chiudere con una mezza verità, limitandosi a dire che non si è più innamorati, IMHO.


 
non penso basti.

Dividi la vita con una persona per anni, magari ci fai dei figli e poi "E' stato bello, ma non sono piu' innamorata, che vuoi farci, è la vita?!?"


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso basti.
> 
> Dividi la vita con una persona per anni, magari ci fai dei figli e poi "E' stato bello, ma non sono piu' innamorata, che vuoi farci, è la vita?!?"


beh, secondo me, se si percepisce che l'altro è ancora innamorato è inutile aggiungere al non ti amo + la coda...ho trovato un altro, stiamo da Dio e ci divertiamo come pazzi, ah comunque mi spiace x noi, ma spero che sarai felice x me....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non tutti allo stesso modo. di fatto tu giustifichi e comprendi solo certi errori. altri li metti in croce.



se posso permettermi Angelo...se si vuole trovare unaragione psicologica quella c'è...se vogliamo fare gli analisti da 4 sldi quale io mi sento ..allora la ricerco...


se mi si richiede la risposta istintiva io a quella la sbatto al muro e non ce ne è per nessuno.

il fatto che vada a casa sua a portarsi l'amante mentre il      marito è sotto ad aspettare è solo da pezzi di merda.

non ci sono altri aggettivi-

pezzo di merda.

e poi che ci chiede conforto e infine si incazza con noi....surrealismo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco la tua buona fede, ma è solo aggiungere sofferenza a sofferenza... meglio chiudere con una mezza verità, limitandosi a dire che non si è più innamorati, IMHO.


infatti ho scritto che mi vergogno ancora e che son stata l'ultima delle merde...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehhhhh
> 
> Sarebbe bello comportarsi sempre bene. Avevo quell'idea lì', crescendo ho capito che tutti sbagliamo.


ovvio.
L'importante è imparare qualcosa dagli errori e non ripeterli


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovvio.
> L'importante è imparare qualcosa dagli errori e non ripeterli


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto che mi vergogno ancora e che son stata l'ultima delle merde...



amore, tutti siamo stati le ultime delle merdacce...ma poi si cresce e riusciamo a fallire meglio.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso basti.
> 
> Dividi la vita con una persona per anni, magari ci fai dei figli e poi "E' stato bello, ma non sono piu' innamorata, che vuoi farci, è la vita?!?"


Si che basta. Perchè è la verità. O dovrei aggiungere sadicamente: e poi mi sono innamorato di un'altra?
Credo che nella vita ci voglia anche un briciolo di coscienza. Soprattutto verso chi abbiamo amato, e non amiamo più.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto che mi vergogno ancora e che son stata l'ultima delle merde...


 Vabbè ho capito, era solo un commento alla tua frase...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito, era solo un commento alla tua frase...


no, per me non avevi capito


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, per me non avevi capito


 Pensa come credi... e scusa per il commento, allora.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, mangiato pesante?
> 
> Di che parli?!


no no anzi, ho già digerito pure la colazione.
parlo di quello che leggo spesso verena.
del fatto che un traditore è da capire/giustificare/perdonare, ma una persona corretta che fa una battuta storta è da lasciare senza pensarci troppo. del fatto che una persona dalla dubbia moralità come la protagonista del thread ha una chissà qualche motivazione che la spinge dall'interno e in fondo è una poverina che sta sbagliando come può capitare di fare, ma il compagno in fondo se lo merita... perché si eh, uno che convive e ha due figli, se lo merita. suvvia,semina quello che raccoglie. bah. 
mi limito a due soli esempi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso basti.
> 
> Dividi la vita con una persona per anni, magari ci fai dei figli e poi "E' stato bello, *ma non sono piu' innamorata*, che vuoi farci, è la vita?!?"


esiste una motivazione più valida?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *se posso permettermi Angelo...se si vuole trovare unaragione psicologica quella c'è...se vogliamo fare gli analisti da 4 sldi quale io mi sento ..allora la ricerco...*
> 
> 
> se mi si richiede la risposta istintiva io a quella la sbatto al muro e non ce ne è per nessuno.
> ...


micina... permettimi di dire che è ridicolo volere fare psicologia da due soldi (quattro sono troppi) in un forum. soprattutto senza conoscere la persona in questione, senza mai avere letto un qualcosa scritto da lei. qualunque cosa si ipotizzi dal punto di vista psicologico... posso dirlo? sono fuffa. aria fritta.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> micina... permettimi di dire che è ridicolo volere fare psicologia da due soldi (quattro sono troppi) in un forum. soprattutto senza conoscere la persona in questione, senza mai avere letto un qualcosa scritto da lei. qualunque cosa si ipotizzi dal punto di vista psicologico... posso dirlo? sono fuffa. aria fritta.


vabbè..nel caso specifico che gli dicevi? 

lo liquidavi dicendo sei un coglione e via con un giudizio che non serviva a un cazzo..

no che quello che abbiamo scritto sia servito dipiu'...anzi....ma almeno è servito a noi stessi. forse.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè..nel caso specifico che gli dicevi?
> 
> * lo liquidavi dicendo sei un coglione?*


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè..nel caso specifico che gli dicevi?
> 
> *lo liquidavi dicendo sei un coglione*?


si.
anche perchè lui non ha chiesto consigli, e ha affermato di non poter fare altro che accettare la situazione.
io sono fermamente convinta che chi si somiglia si piglia


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si.
> anche perchè lui non ha chiesto consigli, e ha affermato di non poter fare altro che accettare la situazione.
> *io sono fermamente convinta che chi si somiglia si piglia*


 Generalmente è così.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come se a chi si sposa non capitino mai le corna
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















 "raccolgi ciò che hai seminato".... è un pò come dire.... "hanno fatto bene a violentarla" aveva la mini gonna.....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si.
> anche perchè lui non ha chiesto consigli, e ha affermato di non poter fare altro che accettare la situazione.
> io sono fermamente convinta che chi si somiglia si piglia


ma sono d'accordo Brugo...si sceglie sempre non a caso quello piuttosto che un altro.


ma se non sicerca di comprenderne le ragioni e accogliere chi entra qui per ascoltarlo che che stiamo a fare?

indipendentemente dalla risposta_ in difesa _che famiglio ci ha dato.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

*li ha chiesti lui*



famiglio68 ha detto:


> Salve, sono un uomo di 41 anni, ho una donna che amo e due splendidi bimbi di 4 e 5 anni.Conviviamo da 6 anni ma ci conosciamo da 20.
> Finora è andato tutto benissimo, ci amiamo e amiamo i bimbi, ma da quando lei ha cambiato posto di lavoro sono iniziati i problemi.
> Ha iniziato a parlare del suo capo, di 49 anni, sposato e con 2 figli, in maniera sempre più assidua ed entusiastica, finche pochi giorni fa mi ha confessato di averci fatto sesso.
> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì, ma solo attrazione fisica e che non lascerebbe mai me ed i bimbi perchè ci ama troppo, però vorrebbe continuare ad avere questo rapporto "molto" amichevole con il suo capo.
> ...




prego .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè..nel caso specifico che gli dicevi?
> 
> lo liquidavi dicendo sei un coglione e via con un giudizio che non serviva a un cazzo..
> 
> no che quello che abbiamo scritto sia servito dipiu'...anzi....ma almeno è servito a noi stessi. forse.


ma non è neanche necessario dirgli niente. cioè. perché etichettarlo? tra l'altro scusa, si è parlato della moglie, questa era l'alternariva al "sei un coglione"? non capisco. mica ha chiesto cosa pensiamo della moglie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> prego .


infatti. ha chiesto consigli. la psicologia da strada non è un consiglio. "dalle un calcio nel culo", è un consiglio. "andate da un terapista", è un consiglio.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> "raccolgi ciò che hai seminato".... è un pò come dire.... "hanno fatto bene a violentarla" aveva la mini gonna.....


nego.
cazzo c'entra?
se tutta la vita accetti che ti si mettano i piedi in testa , che ti si manchi di rispetto e che si calpesti la tua dignità hai seminato male e raccogli peggio.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Angelo..scusa ma relativamente a cio' che ho risposto io no riesco a seguirti.

ma lasciam perdere dai...è davvero inutile stare a girare intorno a una questione che non vuole essere davvero affrontata, a parere mio.

quindi rispetto la sua scelta di piangere sotto la finestra e gli faccio i mie migliori auguri..se starà peggio, come accadrà, no siamo qui se ci vorrà.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti. ha chiesto consigli. la psicologia da strada non è un consiglio. "dalle un calcio nel culo", è un consiglio. "andate da un terapista", è un consiglio.


l'ho fatto, dal secondo post.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti. ha chiesto consigli. la psicologia da strada non è un consiglio. "dalle un calcio nel culo", è un consiglio. "andate da un terapista", è un consiglio.


	 	 dirgli 'oh, guarda che se accetti una situazione come questa forse è bene che ti fai dare una controllata perché a livello psicologico potresti essere succube'  potrebbe sembrare una psicologata-della-domenica, ma penso che, cmq, sia un consiglio più che giusto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dirgli 'oh, guarda che se accetti una situazione come questa forse è bene che ti fai dare una controllata perché a livello psicologico potresti essere succube'  potrebbe sembrare una psicologata-della-domenica, ma penso che, cmq, sia un consiglio più che giusto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dirgli 'oh, guarda che se accetti una situazione come questa forse è bene che ti fai dare una controllata perché a livello psicologico potresti essere succube' potrebbe sembrare una psicologata-della-domenica, ma penso che, cmq, sia un consiglio più che giusto.


e che c'entra? che c'entra lui con l'analisi psicologica fatta sulla moglie? temo che a volte vi perdiate per strada.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho fatto, dal secondo post.


e hai fatto bene.
ma quindi?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

cazzarola raga--ma lo abbiam fatto tutti dalla prima pagina....

se non ha voglia di leggere saranno cazzetti suoi...

ma di che responsabilità mi si investe io boh..non capisco...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e hai fatto bene.
> ma quindi?


quindi cosa?


quindi lui si è messo i difesa e ha girato i tacchi.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e che c'entra? che c'entra lui con l*'analisi psicologica fatta sulla moglie? temo che a volte vi perdiate per strada*.


beh, effettivamente nn avevo capito che ti riferivi all'analisi della moglie, in tal caso è meno utile ma può cmq essere uno spunto di riflessione utile anche x lui.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e che c'entra? che c'entra lui con l'analisi psicologica fatta sulla moglie? temo che a volte vi perdiate per strada.


ma chi l'ha fatta alla moglie??
io parlo per me.
L'unico commento mio  è stato il terzo ed era diretto a lui.
Sulla moglie non mi pronuncio più di tanto.
Ognuno l'ha già classificata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cazzarola raga--ma lo abbiam fatto tutti dalla prima pagina....
> 
> se non ha voglia di leggere saranno cazzetti suoi...
> 
> *ma di che responsabilità mi si investe io boh..non capisco*...


 
scusa micia ma tu cosa c'entri? chi ti ha investito di nulla?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quindi cosa?
> 
> 
> *quindi lui si è messo i difesa e ha girato i tacchi.*


ed è da questo momento che la sua storia ha cominciato ad insospettirmi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha fatta alla moglie??
> io parlo per me.
> L'unico commento mio è stato il terzo ed era diretto a lui.
> Sulla moglie non mi pronuncio più di tanto.
> Ognuno l'ha già classificata


 
nessuno asu. l'ho sognato io.
la mia obiezione è nata da questo post. se poi qualcuno vuole per forza sentirsi tirare in ballo non è un problema mio.



Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.
> 
> E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

no..ma..scusate....


lui ci ha raccontato che lei gli chiede di rimanere per strada perchè lei tiene da fà con l'amante...e lui accetta , sta male, e chiede consigli..

Mi dite come è possiile evitare di parlare di lei?

boh..


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ed è da questo momento che la sua storia ha cominciato ad insospettirmi...


 Ma si probabilmente è finta... ma visto che di casi come questi ce ne sono (Iris docet.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), tanto vale prenderlo come spunto di discussione. Che importa che sia vera o falsa la cosa?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa micia ma tu cosa c'entri? chi ti ha investito di nulla?


okei vevo capito he ti riferivi anche ame.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no..ma..scusate....
> 
> 
> lui ci ha raccontato che lei gli chiede di rimanere per strada perchè lei tiene da fà con l'amante...e lui accetta , sta male, e chiede consigli..
> ...


e per aiutare lui parli di lei? per aiutare lui, la giustifichi? a me vien da darle del zoccolone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okei vevo capito he ti riferivi anche ame.


ma assolutamente no


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuno asu. l'ho sognato io.
> la mia obiezione è nata da questo post. se poi qualcuno vuole per forza sentirsi tirare in ballo non è un problema mio.


quel post può nn essere un aiuto 'diretto' x lui ma cmq può essere utile anche x lui x riflettere sulla moglie, sulla sua situazione, magari parlandone proprio con lei (meglio con un terapista)... in ogni caso è stata una riflessione pertinente, nn la vedo così inutile...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quel post può nn essere un aiuto 'diretto' x lui ma cmq può essere utile anche x lui x riflettere sulla moglie, sulla sua situazione, magari parlandone proprio con lei (meglio con un terapista)... in ogni caso è stata una riflessione pertinente, nn la vedo così inutile...


 
certo. 
in alternativa potrebbe anche andare da un terapista dicendo di avere già una diagnosi e che gli serve solo la terapia.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si probabilmente è finta... ma visto che di casi come questi ce ne sono (Iris docet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me nn importa nulla, ma visto che spesso il comportamento dei troll che raccontano storie false è di seminare tempesta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *a me nn importa nulla*, ma visto che spesso il comportamento dei troll che raccontano storie false è di seminare tempesta...


però hai detto una dozzina di volte che è una storia falsa.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo.
> in alternativa potrebbe anche andare da un terapista dicendo di avere già una diagnosi e che gli serve solo la terapia.








.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però hai detto una dozzina di volte che è una storia falsa.



beh, e allora? anche se l'ho detto e lo pensassi ma ho trovato in questo thread spunti interessanti, dovrei uscirne?


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, e allora? anche se l'ho detto e lo pensassi *ma ho trovato in questo thread spunti interessanti* dovrei uscirne?


 Esatto, l'importante non è tanto se la storia sia vera o falsa, ma se da essa nasce una discussione interessante.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto, l'importante non è tanto se la storia sia vera o falsa, ma se da essa nasce una discussione interessante.


la prima volta che ho fatto notare i miei dubbi ho espresso solo l'auspicio che la discussione rimanesse nei limiti, proprio perché di solito le storie false sono talmente assurde che servono proprio x far scaldare gli animi.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> la prima volta che ho fatto notare i miei dubbi ho espresso solo l'auspicio che la discussione rimanesse nei limiti, proprio perché di solito le storie false sono talmente assurde che servono proprio x far scaldare gli animi.


 Si, è vero... perchè portano dei casi limite dove è più facile scontrarsi.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, secondo me, se si percepisce che l'altro è ancora innamorato è inutile aggiungere al non ti amo + la coda...ho trovato un altro, stiamo da Dio e ci divertiamo come pazzi, ah comunque mi spiace x noi, ma spero che sarai felice x me....


 
concordo, lo dicevo in questo senso. Sicuramente eviterei gli evviva per la nuova situazione, pero' mi sembra doveroso un minimo riconoscere quello che il mio compagno storico è stato per me, la nostra storia, darle dignità.

Il discorso che facevo io è del tutto diverso. Ho spesso letto, sentito, e in parte "annusato" il voler rendere i mariti "il Papà" che si vuole mettere a parte del gioco nuovo (e per me fa parte della notoria regressione adolescenziale di chi tradisce...almeno di molti di coloro che tradiscono e di questo qui abbiamo lette varie testimonianze...).

Non piace questa cosa "Brutta"? La vita ahime' è fatta di brutte cose, brutte emozioni e brutti contesti.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si che basta. Perchè è la verità. O dovrei aggiungere sadicamente: e poi mi sono innamorato di un'altra?
> Credo che nella vita ci voglia anche un briciolo di coscienza. Soprattutto verso chi abbiamo amato, e non amiamo più.


 
ho capito che su questo sono stata fraintesa. I due discorsi erano separati.

Penso sia doveroso che chi si separa elabori il lutto con il compagno, perché è ANCHE IL SUO LUTTO.

L'altro discorso non c'entra niente con questo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> concordo, lo dicevo in questo senso. Sicuramente eviterei gli evviva per la nuova situazione, pero' mi sembra doveroso un minimo riconoscere quello che il mio compagno storico è stato per me, la nostra storia, darle dignità.
> 
> Il discorso che facevo io è del tutto diverso. Ho spesso letto, sentito, e in parte "annusato" il voler rendere i mariti "il Papà" che si vuole mettere a parte del gioco nuovo (e per me fa parte della notoria regressione adolescenziale di chi tradisce...almeno di molti di coloro che tradiscono e di questo qui abbiamo lette varie testimonianze...).
> 
> Non piace questa cosa "Brutta"? La vita ahime' è fatta di brutte cose, brutte emozioni e brutti contesti.


Il tradimento lo hai nominato tu. Io non giudico chi lo fa, ma sono contento di non far parte di chi lo pratica. Ho solo detto che ritengo inutile parlare ad un vecchio partner di un nuovo amore. Se lo si lascia, basta dire di non  essere più innamorati di lui. Che è la sacrosanta verità, e che non toglie alcuna dignità alla vecchia storia.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Non è per niente quello che ho detto io, ma va bene lo stesso!


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il tradimento lo hai nominato tu. Io non giudico chi lo fa, ma sono contento di non far parte di chi lo pratica. Ho solo detto che ritengo inutile parlare ad un vecchio partner di un nuovo amore. Se lo si lascia, basta dire di non essere più innamorati di lui. Che è la sacrosanta verità, e che non toglie alcuna dignità alla vecchia storia.


 
concordo


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uff ma che barba. ma è assolutamente necessario voler a tutti costi trovare una giustificazione o una spiegazione psilcologica a una che vuole scopare con altri e avere il benestare del marito? è egoista, rozza, irrispettosa e... allegra. punto.


 non è assolutamente necessario, ma di questo caso temo ch si potrebbe fare un manuale di psicologia... su entrambe le parti in causa....
una tradisce perchè allegra? Probabile... ma dirlo a lui e SUBITO DOPO chiedere di poter attuare nel letto coniugale.... bè!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti. ha chiesto consigli. la psicologia da strada non è un consiglio. "dalle un calcio nel culo", è un consiglio. "andate da un terapista", è un consiglio.


 mah, su questa linea di pensiero non mi ci trovo mai.
Cercare di analizzare delle ragioni, con un punto di vista FALLIBILE e PERSONALE, cosa ben specificata dalla pluralità di voci che qui si incontrano, secondo me può aiutare. E non sono poche le volte che queste banali e ingenue riflessioni delle psicologhe delal domenica (mia nnovero nel numero) hanno portato a capirsi di più, a porsi magari anche solo le domande giuste.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e che c'entra? che c'entra lui con l'analisi psicologica fatta sulla moglie? temo che a volte vi perdiate per strada.


 perchè credi che un uomo in queste condizioni non voglia anche capire cosas passa A LEI nel cervello?
Lui è convinto ancora che lei sia santa donna, poverina, in preda a pulsione incontrollabile. Se non è quello che penso, se credo che sia malato da parte di lei, cercare la giustificazione, se penso che questo sia un modo di fare purtroppo non così unico e che forse significhi qualcosa.... LO DICO!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (26 Marzo 2009)

Il nostro Amico ha una compagna che disonora se stessa e la famiglia che ha tirato in piedi...

e non parlo del tradimento.... ha fatto accettare questa situazione al suo compagno...

questa cosa la trovo disgustosa.....


----------



## Amoremio (26 Marzo 2009)

*psicologia da mezzo soldo e alcune domande*




			
				famiglio68; inviato all'1 ha detto:
			
		

> ....





			
				famiglio68; inviato all'1 ha detto:
			
		

> Lei dice che non prova amore, lui forse sì,  caro famiglio così lei sta affermando il suo valore e il fatto che altri sanno apprezzarlo. peraltro c'è da chiedersi da quanto dura questa storia se lui già pensa di amarla.
> soffro moltissimo ... vorrei pure vedere; ed è solo l'inizio, ti stai mettendo nella situazione utile a soffrire sempre di più
> ...non so quanto potrò resistere ... più resisterai peggio sarà. E se poi ti dicesse che l'attrazione si è trasformata in amore? o se passato questo trastullo se ne trovasse un altro, aspettandosi che tu lo accetti come hai già fatto? o se ti dicesse che la tua sopportazione è la prova che non la ami come dovresti? o che non può amare chi non sa comportarsi da uomo?
> Ma non voglio nemmeno costringerla a rinunciare ad una cosa che la rende felice. ma se ti ama come può essere così dipendente dal sesso con lui? e soprattutto come può umiliarti così?
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è assolutamente necessario, ma di questo caso temo ch si potrebbe fare un manuale di psicologia... su entrambe le parti in causa....
> una tradisce perchè allegra? Probabile... ma dirlo a lui e SUBITO DOPO chiedere di poter attuare nel letto coniugale.... bè!


allegra non nel senso che intendi tu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè credi che un uomo in queste condizioni non voglia anche capire cosas passa A LEI nel cervello?
> Lui è convinto ancora che lei sia santa donna, poverina, in preda a pulsione incontrollabile. Se non è quello che penso, se credo che sia malato da parte di lei, cercare la giustificazione, se penso che questo sia un modo di fare purtroppo non così unico e che forse significhi qualcosa.... LO DICO!


grande scusa ma non ti seguo. la giustifichi o non la giustifichi?


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

Per amore bisogna rinunciare alla propria dignità e al proprio amor proprio?Dov'è scritto per favore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mi spiace...lei è una furbetta per non usare termini più offensivi...ma lui è un imbelle...per non usare termini ancora più offensivi...leggere storie simili è stomachevole....!Mi vergogno di far parte delle razza maschile...se rappresentata da individui simili....!!|


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore bisogna rinunciare alla propria dignità e al proprio amor proprio?Dov'è scritto per favore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come al solito pacato


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come al solito pacato


beh, poteva fare _di meglio..._


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

imbelle?? nel senso che imbecillisce?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> imbelle?? nel senso che imbecillisce?




















   me lo stavo chiendendo anche io


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Angelo*

Come al solito deciso...e conciso, senza troppi voli pindarici o giri di parole molesti....!!Trovo il tutto disgustoso....chiedere la complicità iu un tradimento poi...quasi boccacesco...!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come al solito deciso...e conciso, senza troppi voli pindarici o giri di parole molesti....!!Trovo il tutto disgustoso....chiedere la complicità iu un tradimento poi...quasi boccacesco...!!


la penso come te oscurino, ma ti giuro che avrei voluto vederti in faccia mentre leggevi e mentre rispondevi. quando abusi delle faccine rosse sei a un passo da farti partire un embolo


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grande scusa ma non ti seguo. la giustifichi o non la giustifichi?


 ma certo che non la giustifico, ma tra giustificare e cercare di analizzare/capire cosa le si agita nel cervello... ce ne passa!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Angelo*

Si...l'ammetto leggere cose simili mi disgusta....!Non posso credere che di fronte ad un tradimento così squallido ci possa esser gente che si appecorona e abbassa la testa....uomini che seppelliscono la propria dignità...facendosi umiliare scientemente...!!Finirà che accettiamo tutto...voglio ancora ribellarmi...a simili comportamenti....ma d'altronde dove c'è un furbo..c'è un fessacchiotto....e viceversa...!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Grande*

Guarda che il cervello della signora non è agitato....se vuoi trovare agitazione devi analizzare più in basso....!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...l'ammetto leggere cose simili mi disgusta....!Non posso credere che di fronte ad un tradimento così squallido ci possa esser gente che si appecorona e abbassa la testa....uomini che seppelliscono la propria dignità...facendosi umiliare scientemente...!!Finirà che accettiamo tutto...voglio ancora ribellarmi...a simili comportamenti....*ma d'altronde dove c'è un furbo..c'è un fessacchiotto....e viceversa...!*!


vero e sacrosanto.

In tutti gli ambiti della nostra vita.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Irre*

A tutto c'è un limite....due bambini piccoli....e ti fai la storia di sesso con il capo....e chiedi pure la complicità al tuo compagno????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Insomma....si facesse anche pagare...la prossima volta dai....!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tutto c'è un limite....due bambini piccoli....e ti fai la storia di sesso con il capo....e chiedi pure la complicità al tuo compagno?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah, ti dirò: ho risposto seriamente due volte all'autore del 3D insieme ad altri e ho notato che invece di raccogliere le critiche ed i sonsigli, è fuggito.

Mi resta il dubbio che questa storia sia un enorme pallone e che l'autore se la stia ridendo a vedere come ci accapigliamo intorno al suo verbo.

Ribadisco: chi ha visto il film "il proiezionista" capisce perchè ho più di un dubbio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma certo che non la giustifico, ma tra giustificare e cercare di analizzare/capire cosa le si agita nel cervello... ce ne passa!


a me non passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di analizzare cosa le si agita nel cervello, esattamente come non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello di mettere in piedi un progetto di ricerca per la cura del tumore polmonare. in entrambi i casi non ho le competenze per farlo, e non me le prendo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore bisogna rinunciare alla propria dignità e al proprio amor proprio?Dov'è scritto per favore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 imbelle è linguisticamente sofisticato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il cervello della signora non è agitato....se vuoi trovare agitazione devi analizzare più in basso....!!


 
già.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> imbelle è linguisticamente sofisticato


oserei dire forbito.

dea....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tutto c'è un limite....due bambini piccoli....e ti fai la storia di sesso con il capo....*e chiedi pure la complicità al tuo compagno*?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa è la cosa più squallida in assoluto. e non merita nè perdono nè comprensione. ma solo due pedate in culo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*

Strano vero...da un trucido come me questa proprietà di linguaggio.....chissà magari ci marcio?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me non passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di analizzare cosa le si agita nel cervello, esattamente come non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello di mettere in piedi un progetto di ricerca per la cura del tumore polmonare. in entrambi i casi non ho le competenze per farlo, e non me le prendo.


 giustamente ognuno ha l'opzione di fare ciò che ritiene opportuno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano vero...da un trucido come me questa proprietà di linguaggio.....chissà magari ci marcio?


 non so ma da oggi sei coleottero


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Angelo*

é squallido che si cerca anche di capire e giustificare....è serenamente e semplicemente UNA VERGOGNA!!!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*mINERVA*

dA BACAROZZO...A COLEOTTERO....miglioro....ma vendicativa come sei....non spero più di tanto....!!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> dA BACAROZZO...A COLEOTTERO....miglioro....ma vendicativa come sei....non spero più di tanto....!!


mi diventi farfallina in pochissimo tempo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> dA BACAROZZO...A COLEOTTERO....miglioro....ma vendicativa come sei....non spero più di tanto....!!


minerva vendicativa?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so ma da oggi sei coleottero


passin passet diventerà crisalide e poi farfalla..che meraviglia


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2009)

*Irre*

Certo....ancora non mi ha perdonato apprezzamente di mesi e mesi fa....!brigola almeno....ha gia steso un velo pietoso....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

ma si dice bacArozzo o bacherozzo??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....ancora non mi ha perdonato apprezzamente di mesi e mesi fa....!brigola almeno....ha gia steso un velo pietoso....!!


 
ma no dai, io stò molto apprezzando invece la nostra Dea, a tratti la vedo con occhi diversi.

Credo sia solo timida, ma sotto sotto è una tenerona.

però non le faccio apprezzamenti diretti, non vorrei pentirmene.....


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> minerva vendicativa?


 sì, sono come montezuma:mi nomini e ti prende un attacco immediato di cacarella


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma no dai, io stò molto apprezzando invece la nostra Dea, a tratti la vedo con occhi diversi.
> 
> * Credo sia solo timida, ma sotto sotto è una tenerona.*
> 
> però non le faccio apprezzamenti diretti, non vorrei pentirmene.....




















  o  cchio che ti becchi del bacherozzo in un nano secondo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o  cchio che ti becchi del bacherozzo in un nano secondo


scommetto il contrario.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa è la cosa più squallida in assoluto. e non merita nè perdono nè comprensione. *ma solo due pedate in culo*.


Come scrivevo qualche pagina fa... altro che tentare di capire... ad una così farei scendere le scale di casa a rampate intere! E mi terrei i figli... poi si vedrà col giudice! ma intanto... RAUSS!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (26 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tutto c'è un limite....due bambini piccoli....e ti fai la storia di sesso con il capo....e chiedi pure la complicità al tuo compagno?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che meretrice,..,...


----------



## Old amarax (26 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> Mi spiace ma x me è assurdo. Tua moglie si è voluta lavare la coscienza confessando ed ora ti chiede di continuare ad accettare perchè questo la rende felice. Una famiglia è fatta da padre, madre e se ci sono figli non da terzi e quarti incomodi. Visto che la situazione ti fa soffrire dovresti parlarle, dirle, se è questo quello che senti, che sei pronto a perdonarla, ma accettare che si faccia i comodi suoi no. Lei sta tenendo il piede in 2 scarpe, la sicurezza della famiglia da una parte e l'adrenalina del sesso extraconiugale dall'altro, calpestando in modo vergognoso la tua dignità.


Sua moglie è un clone . Di quello che stà in casa mia. Femmina. Torno appena posso. Uffà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che uno dei motivi che portino le donne a voler coinvolgere il compagno ufficiale nel rapporto terzo sia piu' profondo e se vogliamo meno orrendo del sadismo. Penso sia un vedersi "giustificata", nel non "sentirsi in colpa", nel condividere un sentimento con chi si ha accanto da piu' tempo.
> 
> E' cosa orrenda e distorta e non va MAI agevolata/consentita, ma penso l'idea attraversi la mente di tutte le donne che tradiscono.


 Questo lo condivido.
Ma non nelle modalità descritte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente a me sembra solo follia ed egoismo allo stato puro.
> Oltretutto a me non risulta affatto che l'idea attraversi la mente di TUTTE le traditrici





Brugola ha detto:


> lo trovo disgustoso e francamente non conosco molte donne che lo fanno.


Dipende in che modo.
C'è chi ne parla apertamente e cerca un'approvazione e chi, invece, cerca vie traverse.
Comunque abbiamo letto di tantissimi traditori e traditrici che cercano un modo per far conoscere amante e tradito.
E' un modo per ricomporre la schizofrenia del tradimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando si sostiytuisce alla figura coniugale il Papa'.che è l legge, la regola, la morale....
> 
> 
> Lui nel contempo vuole mamma'...e vissero beati entrambi senza fare i genitori...
> ...


Infatti...il traditore sente di trasgredire un patto, ma si sente un ribelle che lotta per la libertà del suo vero sè (quanti ne abbiamo letti?) e si sente rispetto al coniuge un adolescente che trasgredisce (che bello sentirsi, grandi, liberi, fuori dalle regole!), ma nel contempo vuole l'approvazione del coniuge-genitore bacucco che non capisce.
Quello che è assurdo è che il tradito accetti la parte in questa grottesca farsa che è invece una tragedia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e per aiutare lui parli di lei? per aiutare lui, la giustifichi? a me vien da darle del zoccolone.


Ognuno reagisce a un tradimento a modo proprio.
PER ME era importante capire cosa poteva passare ed essere passato per la testa a mio marito.
La domanda "Ma come ha potuto?!" rimbomba nella testa del tradito.
E in quel post di Verena, che io ho commentato, non vedo nessuna giustificazione, ma ricerca di senso.
Perché pensare "lui o lei" -insomma chi ha tradito- "è una merda" e basta non aiuta per nulla chi è stato tradito.
E questo non significa né consolare il tradito, né giustificare un traditore indegno (perché ci possono essere pure i degni o meno indegni), ma aiutare ad avviare e sostenere in un percorso di comprensione. Poi starà alla persona che si ritrova a vivere una cosa così pesante scegliere se rivolgersi a qualcuno di competente. Ma se qui si è rivolto (e noi facciamo sempre "come se") è perché non sa ancora che strada prendere...sa solo che sta male e sta cercando un senso.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Marzo 2009)

ciao famiglio ho letto un pò i tuoi interventi e davvero la tua storia sembra la mia all'incontrario. Io tradita,io figlia di separati,io quella che ha nascosto ai figli il dolore. Non sono arrivata ad aspettare di potere tornare in casa...ma il dolore è quello. Consigli non te ne so dare...ma prova ad essere sincero con lei dille che ci stai da cani. Magari ne viene fuori...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ciao famiglio ho letto un pò i tuoi interventi e davvero la tua storia sembra la mia all'incontrario. Io tradita,io figlia di separati,io quella che ha nascosto ai figli il dolore. Non sono arrivata ad aspettare di potere tornare in casa...ma il dolore è quello. *Consigli non te ne so dare...ma prova ad essere sincero con lei dille che ci stai da cani. Magari ne viene fuori*...


Sai che affarone... una persona così schifosa è sempre molto meglio perderla definitivamente. Che la lasci al capo, e si rifaccia una vita con una donna decente.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ciao famiglio ho letto un pò i tuoi interventi e davvero la tua storia sembra la mia all'incontrario. Io tradita,io figlia di separati,io quella che ha nascosto ai figli il dolore. Non sono arrivata ad aspettare di potere tornare in casa...ma il dolore è quello. Consigli non te ne so dare...ma prova ad essere sincero con lei dille che ci stai da cani. Magari ne viene fuori...










evvabbè...la speranza è defunta.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ciao famiglio ho letto un pò i tuoi interventi e davvero la tua storia sembra la mia all'incontrario. Io tradita,io figlia di separati,io quella che ha nascosto ai figli il dolore. Non sono arrivata ad aspettare di potere tornare in casa...ma il dolore è quello. Consigli non te ne so dare...ma prova ad essere sincero con lei dille che ci stai da cani. Magari ne viene fuori...


 
Ama, non sono d'accordo. E dopo che ne è venuta fuori (LEI?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   come accordarle ancora fiducia? Che la storia sia vera oppure no, lei si è comportata in modo ignobile qui non si tratta "solo" di tradimento con tutto il dolore che ne consegue ma di un azzerbinamento del compagno, dal mio punto di vista completamente inconcepibile.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno reagisce a un tradimento a modo proprio.
> PER ME era importante capire cosa poteva passare ed essere passato per la testa a mio marito.
> La domanda "Ma come ha potuto?!" rimbomba nella testa del tradito.
> E in quel post di Verena, che io ho commentato, non vedo nessuna giustificazione, ma ricerca di senso.
> ...


 in mille post non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.
mi sveno e torno a quotare, col sangue.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ciao famiglio ho letto un pò i tuoi interventi e davvero la tua storia sembra la mia all'incontrario. Io tradita,io figlia di separati,io quella che ha nascosto ai figli il dolore. Non sono arrivata ad aspettare di potere tornare in casa...ma il dolore è quello. Consigli non te ne so dare...ma prova ad essere sincero con lei dille che ci stai da cani. Magari ne viene fuori...


 amarax, mi stupisce spesso come trovi somiglianze e consolazione anche in storie molto lontane dalla tua. Forse perchè hai così tanto bisogno di sentirti capita... di trovare il TUO senso, da ricercarlo negli altri.. non lo so, è solo una riflessione....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sono come montezuma:mi nomini e ti prende un attacco immediato di cacarella


----------



## Old amarax (27 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, mi stupisce spesso come trovi somiglianze e consolazione anche in storie molto lontane dalla tua. Forse perchè hai così tanto bisogno di sentirti capita... di trovare il TUO senso, da ricercarlo negli altri.. non lo so, è solo una riflessione....


Il dolore è quello. Lei folle,e non credo sia solo sesso, come lui,cerca di convincere il compagno.Io all'epoca pensavo di dovere salvare lui da lei. Invece dovevo salvare me...a me diceva ne ho bisogno. Ed io mi sentivo morire xché non gli bastavo...
Folle anch'io come famiglio


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*.....*

Alla fine il tradimento é il problema ma come lo si affronti e come lo si possa superare dipende sempre da come é stato attuato... é un errore comportamentale e sentimentale ma se ci si aggiunge la cialtroneria e 
l'infingardaggine  che vorrebbe giocare sulla presunta dabbenaggine dei traditi... allora bisogna aggiungere al tradimento anche una scarsa intelligenza rapportuale.  E con quella c'é poco da trattare.....
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine il tradimento é il problema ma come lo si affronti e come lo si possa superare dipende sempre da come é stato attuato... é un errore comportamentale e sentimentale ma se ci si aggiunge la cialtroneria e
> l'infingardaggine  che vorrebbe giocare sulla presunta dabbenaggine dei traditi... allora bisogna aggiungere al tradimento anche *una scarsa intelligenza rapportuale. * E con quella c'é poco da trattare.....
> Bruja


dici che sono scema? quoto


----------

